# Nonito Donaire vs Guillermo Rigondeaux



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Live tonight on HBO and BoxNation from the Radio City Music Hall in New York:

Nonito Donaire vs Guillermo Rigondeaux

Join us in here for updates and discussion as the fight happens.

---------------------------

Original post:



Vano-irons said:


> Arum has just said this is going ahead in Vegas.
> 
> :happy


----------



## Wickio (Jun 3, 2012)

I don't think my body is ready for this.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

:happy


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

Praise the lord, Froch Kessler, Burns Vazquez , and the fight i most wanted to see this year Donaire Rigondeaux, we are being spoilt


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

:war


----------



## adamcanavan (Jun 5, 2012)

Can't wait for this, I don't think it'll be the most exciting fight but I do think there'll be a KO and I'm not sure who's gonna get it


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Article is on the Scene btw


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Would've preferred Donaire/Mares tbh but still this is a very good fight.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

2013 looks ace. I think Rigondeaux is the best fight out there for Donaire.


----------



## JFT96 (Jun 13, 2012)

Donaire by KO


----------



## Miguel2010 (Jun 5, 2012)

Rigo way to good for the filipino phoney all day and night.

Rigo wide points.


----------



## Miguel2010 (Jun 5, 2012)

Think boxing has realized put up or shut up.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Great fight imo, Mares was never going to happen because he's with Golden Boy and neither will want to give up a potential cash cow. mares contract was meant to be up in around March so if thats still the case and he joins Top Rank then this could be a potential block buster for 2014, I don't think they would jump straight into it.


----------



## JFT96 (Jun 13, 2012)

Miguel2010 said:


> Rigo way to good for the filipino phoney all day and night.
> 
> Rigo wide points.


Phoney?! Based on what exactly? Clearing out a string of World Class fighters?

You talk utter garbage.


----------



## Miguel2010 (Jun 5, 2012)

JFT96 said:


> Phoney?! Based on what exactly? Clearing out a string of World Class fighters?
> 
> You talk utter garbage.


Cos I said hes a phoney. not a patch on Rigo.

Hows your eye sight.

Come April he will be getting more phoney talk threw at him.

if you dont like my comments go fuck yourself, ill lose plenty of sleep.

Donaire KO behave, how the fucks he gonna KO Rigo.....Rigo takes the piss out of this fucker and makes pinoys cry once more.


----------



## JFT96 (Jun 13, 2012)

Miguel2010 said:


> Cos I said hes a phoney. not a patch on Rigo.
> 
> Hows your eye sight.
> 
> ...


:rofl oh dear.

Just when I thought you couldn't get any moronic...


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Roe said:


> Would've preferred Donaire/Mares tbh but still this is a very good fight.





JFT96 said:


> Phoney?! Based on what exactly? Clearing out a string of World Class fighters?
> 
> You talk utter garbage.


Yeah, I concur with both of the above.


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

I think Donaire sparks him too. Rigo is a good fighter, but he is getting rather too my hype IMO. He has been hurt bad in the past, and Nonito has the power to way him out of there.


----------



## JFT96 (Jun 13, 2012)

Vano-irons said:


> I think Donaire sparks him too. Rigo is a good fighter, but he is getting rather too my hype IMO. He has been hurt bad in the past, and Nonito has the power to way him out of there.


Plus we saw against Cordoba that a fighter who can show him angles and dictate range can pose him problems. And that's not even Cordoba's natural game so someone perfect at it like Donaire will give him nightmares I reckon. It will be a battle of patience I imagine and there might be some standing off so I don't envisage a great spectacle but Donaire is more adptable and more threatening in my view so should take it.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

FUCK YES.

Big Rigo fan, he could easily lose this fight by KO. Like, I genuinely wouldn't be that shocked if he got stopped in a few rounds, but it is winnable for him. So excited for this.


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

JFT96 said:


> Plus we saw against Cordoba that a fighter who can show him angles and dictate range can pose him problems. And that's not even Cordoba's natural game so someone perfect at it like Donaire will give him nightmares I reckon. It will be a battle of patience I imagine and there might be some standing off so I don't envisage a great spectacle but Donaire is more adptable and more threatening in my view so should take it.


Yeah it certainly wont be a shoot out. I imagine Nonito will box a lot like he did against Nishioka, slightly out of range, waiting for his opponent to make a mistake. Donaire KO 10


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Depends which Donaire shows up. If he fights like he did against Mathebula, he loses. If he fights like he did against Nishioka, he has a much better chance. 

This is probably 60/40 in favour of Donaire for me.


----------



## Barlivia (Jun 8, 2012)

Chacal said:


> Depends which Donaire shows up. If he fights like he did against Mathebula, he loses. If he fights like he did against Nishioka, he has a much better chance.
> 
> This is probably 60/40 in favour of Donaire for me.


Donaire won't be taking his foot off the pedal here. He's got the power to put away rigo if he wants to.

Thing is rigo def don't want it to be exciting, just sneak a points win would do him but that might backfire so I'm going for donaire UD on this one


----------



## Thomas!! (Nov 9, 2012)

I won't believe this fight is happening till the bell sounds for the first round.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

@Chacal Mathebula is like 7 inches taller than Rigo though, so there's little chance Donaire will fight similarly. EDIT: You probably mean the level of performance as opposed to the gameplan, mah'bad soz. Even still I think The Mongoose's physical dimensions are the main culprit anyways, that dude is overlooked, nobody is going to look good against him at 122 in my opinion.

Anyways, I prefer the Mares fight in terms of a win over him being worth more at this stage than one over Rigo, he's just achieved more as of right now. However I do think if anyone has a chance of beating him, Rigo has the best. Donaire doesn't have a huge amount of weaknesses, I've said a few times that I think if you're fighting him you're going to have to be pretty minimalist in your offense a lot of the time because giving him decent opportunities to counter is a helluva bad idea.

Rigo often circles to his left despite being a southpaw and he's often happy to linger out of his own range as well as his opponent's in the hope of making them lead and fall short. So there's a chance that at least for a while Donaire will struggle to get his left hook into play as effectively as he would like, and he might have to lead with the right hand at times which to me he's never seemed overly-fond of doing. I mean his straight right is obviously a great shot, but the left is generally his port of call and he tries to find his rhythm with that immediately. Narvaez showed he can be frustrated and countered when you don't let him do that and he can then fall into the trap of loading up and trying to land single, immaculate punches. Which he thankfully weened himself off when it really mattered(vs Nishioka).

Donaire's a great adapter too though, I think. Rigo will make it difficult/cagey early on but I think Donaire will settle into the fight after a few rounds and end up taking it. Mainly due to the reasons @JFT96 alluded to. After a while(if he even does it at all, I fear he will early) he'll stop lunging in and trying to force his offense and utilise his physical attributes from range, present angles, all that good stuff. Delightful.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Pabby said:


> @Chacal Mathebula is like 7 inches taller than Rigo though, so there's little chance Donaire will fight similarly. EDIT: You probably mean the level of performance as opposed to the gameplan, mah'bad soz. Even still I think The Mongoose's physical dimensions are the main culprit anyways, that dude is overlooked, nobody is going to look good against him at 122 in my opinion.
> 
> Anyways, I prefer the Mares fight in terms of a win over him being worth more at this stage than one over Rigo, he's just achieved more as of right now. However I do think if anyone has a chance of beating him, Rigo has the best. Donaire doesn't have a huge amount of weaknesses, I've said a few times that I think if you're fighting him you're going to have to be pretty minimalist in your offense a lot of the time because giving him decent opportunities to counter is a helluva bad idea.
> 
> ...


That was a big edit, yes I meant the level rather than gameplan.

Donaire can't afford to lunge in against a counter puncher like Rigo. Nor can he afford to recklessly load up on/telegraph and throw the left hook.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Also, rigo best not showboat and get caught like he did vs Marroquin


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

:lol: I went back after I recognised my most heinous error.

Typing that in a minute would've been pretty impressive though.


----------



## JFT96 (Jun 13, 2012)

Pabby said:


> @Chacal Mathebula is like 7 inches taller than Rigo though, so there's little chance Donaire will fight similarly. EDIT: You probably mean the level of performance as opposed to the gameplan, mah'bad soz. Even still I think The Mongoose's physical dimensions are the main culprit anyways, that dude is overlooked, nobody is going to look good against him at 122 in my opinion.
> 
> Anyways, I prefer the Mares fight in terms of a win over him being worth more at this stage than one over Rigo, he's just achieved more as of right now. However I do think if anyone has a chance of beating him, Rigo has the best. Donaire doesn't have a huge amount of weaknesses, I've said a few times that I think if you're fighting him you're going to have to be pretty minimalist in your offense a lot of the time because giving him decent opportunities to counter is a helluva bad idea.
> 
> ...


Put far more effectively than I could have, but basically my impression on it too.

Unfortunately as you said about Donaire, I think this fight is the more challenging for him as opposed to Mares. Despite my Mares man love. Still, I favour Nonito though.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Pabby said:


> :lol: I went back after I recognised my most heinous error.
> 
> Typing that in a minute would've been pretty impressive though.


:lol:

If donaire tried to lunch with the left hook or set it up with a jab only he'll be disappointed. Rigo's forearm picks that jab off and keeps him in a position where he can step out the way of any lunging shots. If donaire wants to land the left hook he needs to try to walk Rigo onto it with angles and combinations, which isn't easy to do as Rigo doesn't push the action.


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

Nonitio KO. Huge gulf in the level of opposition they have faced and Donaire has acquitted himself in his biggest fights of his career in impecable manner.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

*Rigondeaux vs Donaire - WHO WINS?*

:happy:happy:happy:happy


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

I'm going to stick my neck out and say Rigondeaux decision. I can see Donaire trying to leap in with left hooks and being countered for his trouble. Any shots he throws from the outside will be picked up by Rigondeaux's right forearm keeping him in position to step away from any leaping follow up shots and counter. Donaire needs to use angles and feints to try walk Rigondeaux into a position where he can throw his power punches, which isn't easy to do with Rigondeaux's counter punching/defensive mentality. Rigondeaux frustrates Donaire through 12 rounds and gets a decision.

I hope.

In reality, Donaire could outwork him, catch him early, catch him late, catch him in the middle and the fight would be over...



WAR RIGONDEAUX


----------



## BUMPY (Jul 26, 2012)

Well Rigondeaux will make use of is legs and try to do as little as possible while staying ahead. Maybe Donaire will get impatient in stalking and missing the target and leave himself open, where he could well get stopped, but if I had to put money down I'd go with Donaire just about as I think hes the more resiliant of the two. Great fight cant wait mayn.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

BUMPY KNUCKLES said:


> Well Rigondeaux will make use of is legs and try to do as little as possible while staying ahead. Maybe Donaire will get impatient in stalking and missing the target and leave himself open, where he could well get stopped, but if I had to put money down I'd go with Donaire just about as I think hes the more resiliant of the two. Great fight cant wait mayn.


Vote on the poll.

And yes, and quite right of Rigondeaux to do so. How else does one beat Donaire? Donaire usually starts out pot shotting a bit, that's where it will depend what he does. Will he go back to his boxing style using angles or will he get careless and impatient as you said. Donaire's chin is very good from what I've seen but I haven't seen him tested to the body much, which Rigondeaux will certainly do. However, Donaire just needs to get through with a big hook.


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

boxing>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Ohhh yes, great fight.

Donaire KO8


----------



## BUMPY (Jul 26, 2012)

Chacal said:


> Vote on the poll.
> 
> And yes, and quite right of Rigondeaux to do so. How else does one beat Donaire? Donaire usually starts out pot shotting a bit, that's where it will depend what he does. Will he go back to his boxing style using angles or will he get careless and impatient as you said. Donaire's chin is very good from what I've seen but I haven't seen him tested to the body much, which Rigondeaux will certainly do. However, Donaire just needs to get through with a big hook.


The last time I saw Rigo was against Kennedy and I dont remember him getting touched on the chin in that fight or in previous fights (apart from Codobra, I dont think he was really hurt there) whats happened since the Kennedy fight any wobbles?


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

BUMPY KNUCKLES said:


> The last time I saw Rigo was against Kennedy and I dont remember him getting touched on the chin in that fight or in previous fights (apart from Codobra, I dont think he was really hurt there) whats happened since the Kennedy fight any wobbles?


Last time out was against Robert Marroquin (Who is a better opponent than people make of him, beat Broner and Russel Jr in the amateurs). Marroquin caught Rigondeaux showboating and it wobbled him slightly, but Rigo recovered in seconds. There was one other shaky moment for Rigo where he looked a bit stunned but nothing too bad. Other than that Rigo dominated every moment and dropped Marroquin twice. The only worrying thing is that both times Rigo was stunned it was by a left hook.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

BUMPY KNUCKLES said:


> The last time I saw Rigo was against Kennedy and I dont remember him getting touched on the chin in that fight or in previous fights (apart from Codobra, I dont think he was really hurt there) whats happened since the Kennedy fight any wobbles?


13:00

[video=dailymotion;xtmwht]http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xtmwht_2012-09-15-guillermo-rigondeaux-vs-robert-marroquin_sport#.UPgljB3tTF8[/video]


----------



## BUMPY (Jul 26, 2012)

Chacal said:


> Last time out was against Robert Marroquin (Who is a better opponent than people make of him, beat Broner and Russel Jr in the amateurs). Marroquin caught Rigondeaux showboating and it wobbled him slightly, but Rigo recovered in seconds. There was one other shaky moment for Rigo where he looked a bit stunned but nothing too bad. Other than that Rigo dominated every moment and dropped Marroquin twice. The only worrying thing is that both times Rigo was stunned it was by a left hook.


Worrying yeah but we can be sure he wont showboat vs Donaire he'll have to be on his A game and use his legs more than ever, I think it'll be a game of who has the better reflexes too, if Rigo is faster then he can do a UD job I reckon. Such a close call imo.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

I've got Donaire to stop him but a lot of that depends on what sort of Donaire shows up on the night and if he's learned from his past mistakes. In a few fights he's gone out just trying to blow his opponent away and that's when he's at his worst and, ironically, it's when he's least likely to get the KO. If he does this with Rigo then he's just going to play into his hands and lose round.

If Donaire goes out and takes it patiently then the KO will come naturally I reckon. This is Donaire's fight to lose.


----------



## EnglishWay (Sep 19, 2012)

Thomas!! said:


> I won't believe this fight is happening till the bell sounds for the first round.


i know, sound's to good to be true.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

If Donaire wins, and wins well, how does that effect his position int the P4P list?

Does he go above Floyd or Ward (Think @Pabby already has him above Ward at number 2?)? Or does it just cement his position as the best out of the rest?


----------



## Boro Chris (Sep 12, 2012)

Thomas!! said:


> I won't believe this fight is happening till the bell sounds for the first round.


And even then I'll question what I'm seeing.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Lunny said:


> If Donaire wins, and wins well, how does that effect his position int the P4P list?
> 
> Does he go above Floyd or Ward (Think @Pabby already has him above Ward at number 2?)? Or does it just cement his position as the best out of the rest?


Yeah tbg


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Chacal said:


> Yeah tbg


:lol: Yeah what?


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Lunny said:


> :lol: Yeah what?


Just yeah, you know?


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Rigo has been ridiculously overrated. Nonito is better in every single way and will stop the Cuban around the 9th.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Chacal said:


> Yeah tbg


The Rigo win means little to Nonito's resume, since the guy has done so little as a pro. I'd still put him ahead of ward regardless.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Donaire KO in a quality fight, Donaire steps up with the challenge and Rigo can look vulnerable at times. i think we get a very good boxing fight with little in drama until Donaire lands a big shot that shuts Rigo down late in the fight.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Lunny said:


> If Donaire wins, and wins well, how does that effect his position int the P4P list?
> 
> Does he go above Floyd or Ward (Think @Pabby already has him above Ward at number 2?)? Or does it just cement his position as the best out of the rest?


Doesn't change an awful lot for me if he wins. Still behind Mayweather and probably Marquez but ahead of the rest. I think his body of work is superior to Ward's and it's not as if there's some kind of massive disparity in ability that counteracts that, both are excellent fighters in my opinion.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Lunny said:


> :lol: Yeah what?


In seriousness, it means I'd put him above Ward.



dftaylor said:


> Rigo has been ridiculously overrated. Nonito is better in every single way and will stop the Cuban around the 9th.


No. He is not better in every single way. People who have been rating Rigondeaux as P4P are over rating him, yes. But he is still a very good technical fighter. Maybe Donaire will stop him, I wouldn't be surprised, but Rigondeaux can test him more than anybody else in the division.



dftaylor said:


> The Rigo win means little to Nonito's resume, since the guy has done so little as a pro. I'd still put him ahead of ward regardless.


I disagree completely. A fight like the Arce one did nothing to Donaire's resume, if he beats Rigondeaux it will show me he can get through to even the most defensively sound boxers and I will rate him higher.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

chatty said:


> Donaire KO in a quality fight, Donaire steps up with the challenge and Rigo can look vulnerable at times. i think we get a very good boxing fight with little in drama until Donaire lands a big shot that shuts Rigo down late in the fight.


Yeah exactly this.


Pabby said:


> Doesn't change an awful lot for me if he wins. Still behind Mayweather and probably Marquez but ahead of the rest. I think his body of work is superior to Ward's and it's not as if there's some kind of massive disparity in ability that counteracts that, both are excellent fighters in my opinion.


Add activity to it as well, yeah he's probs above Ward already, especially as Ward's gonna be out for some time now anyway.


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

dftaylor said:


> Rigo has been ridiculously overrated. Nonito is better in every single way and will stop the Cuban around the 9th.


His boxing skill is sublime and i don't think he's lost many, if any at all, round as a pro. The only issue is the chin but this is one way to find out because Nonito can bang. I guess he's a bit like Bute in that hes a tricky southpaw with a big punch (especially sneaky counters to the body) who has looked great against C and B level guys, difference is Rigo hasn't had any major scares yet and just looks brilliant when hes in control


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Chacal said:


> No. He is not better in every single way. People who have been rating Rigondeaux as P4P are over rating him, yes. But he is still a very good technical fighter. Maybe Donaire will stop him, I wouldn't be surprised, but Rigondeaux can test him more than anybody else in the division.
> 
> I disagree completely. A fight like the Arce one did nothing to Donaire's resume, if he beats Rigondeaux it will show me he can get through to even the most defensively sound boxers and I will rate him higher.


You can't offer a reply with so little justification. How is the Cuban better and who has he proven it against?

Second, what has Arce got to do with this? I don't think Rigo has the quality as a pro to say how defensively sound he is.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

dftaylor said:


> You can't offer a reply with so little justification. How is the Cuban better and who has he proven it against?
> 
> Second, what has Arce got to do with this? I don't think Rigo has the quality as a pro to say how defensively sound he is.


You can't make a statement with absolutely no justification, goes both ways.

Rigondeaux has possibly the best footwork in the sport and has proven it against the best amateur fighters in the world and several good professionals. He beat Cordoba in his 7th fight, dominated and knocked out the WBA champion Ramos (Who was a legit champion who won his belt from a champion) and has looked impressive in beating every other C-B level guy he has faces such as Marroquin (who was also a good amateur)

Rigondeaux is also an expert at feinting and punch placement, as well as being a masterful counter puncher. These are just a few things I'd say he does better than Donaire.

My Arce comment was used as an example to point out a fight that doesn't do shit to how people rate him.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Chacal said:


> dominated and knocked out the WBA champion Ramos (Who was a legit champion who won his belt from a champion)


A shit champion who won the belt with a Hail Mary and just lost at fringe world level.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Wallet said:


> A shit champion who won the belt with a Hail Mary and just lost at fringe world level.


A champion none the less. And a good name to get on your resume in your 9th fight.


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

This has just been put up on boxrec :happy


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Ps, Ramos is kak.

Donaire is above Ward already. As Pab says, he has better wins overall


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Vano-irons said:


> This has just been put up on boxrec :happy


It was already up when I checked at about 1.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Vano-irons said:


> This has just been put up on boxrec :happy


Love it when you see it there on their record as an upcoming fight. Though they often put them up before they're really signed.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Wallet said:


> A shit champion who won the belt with a Hail Mary and just lost at fringe world level.


Undeniable - Ramos was lucky to hold a belt.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

dftaylor said:


> Undeniable - Ramos was lucky to hold a belt.


Was still a title holder, where as the WBO title Donaire picked up was Vacant, was it not?


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Chacal said:


> Was still a title holder, where as the WBO title Donaire picked up was Vacant, was it not?


Who gives a hoot about belts? They're laughable baubles now, traded for favours and money. Donaire has beaten the absolute best in his last two divisions.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Chacal said:


> Was still a title holder, where as the WBO title Donaire picked up was Vacant, was it not?


Who cares? Belts really mean fuck all with boxing the way it is right now. In the grand scheme of things it's who you beat that matters. Gilberto Keb Baas was a "world" champion.............

For what it's worth, Vazquez Jr is a better fighter than Ramos. In my opinion, anyways.


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Chacal said:


> Was still a title holder, where as the WBO title Donaire picked up was Vacant, was it not?


But Nonito had previously flattened the best Flyweight on the planet, did the same to the unified Bantamweight champion, stopped a long reigning Super Bantamweight champion in Noshioka (who has long held the title of best fighter in the division), before winning the IBF title outright against Mathabewla (spelling).

Plus WV2 is better than Ramos


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

Vano-irons said:


> But Nonito had previously flattened the best Flyweight on the planet, did the same to the unified Bantamweight champion, stopped a long reigning Super Bantamweight champion in Noshioka (who has long held the title of best fighter in the division), before winning the IBF title outright against Mathabewla (spelling).
> 
> Plus WV2 is better than Ramos


Best flyweight at the time was Pong, although he did lose to Naito not long after Donaire beat Vic (thus putting Nonito at #1) :good

I agree with you and Pabby that Donaire should be ranked ahead of Ward.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

dkos said:


> Best flyweight at the time was Pong, although he did lose to Naito not long after Donaire beat Vic (thus putting Nonito at #1) :good
> 
> I agree with you and Pabby that Donaire should be ranked ahead of Ward.


That because you're a clever cookie, Kos. Haven't seen much of you around recently. How are things?


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

dftaylor said:


> That because you're a clever cookie, Kos. Haven't seen much of you around recently. How are things?


Not bad mate, yourself?

I'm more of a lurker these days I guess. No doubt I'll start posting more when the boxing season gets back into full swing :good


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

dkos said:


> Best flyweight at the time was Pong, although he did lose to Naito not long after Donaire beat Vic (thus putting Nonito at #1) :good
> 
> I agree with you and Pabby that Donaire should be ranked ahead of Ward.


Oh really? I thought Vic was considered the number 1 when he stopped Maldonado? Not an expert on the lower weights by any means, so will take your word


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

dkos said:


> Not bad mate, yourself?
> 
> I'm more of a lurker these days I guess. No doubt I'll start posting more when the boxing season gets back into full swing :good


Pretty good. In fairness, I spend most of my time upsetting the simpletons on ESB by insulting St Eddie.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

dftaylor said:


> Pretty good. In fairness, I spend most of my time upsetting the simpletons on ESB by insulting St Eddie.


:eddie


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Lunny said:


> :eddie


I cannot gaze upon his visage, for I am unworthy.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

dftaylor said:


> I cannot gaze upon his visage, for I am unworthy.


Try this one then:

:broner

:hey


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Lunny said:


> Try this one then:
> 
> :broner
> 
> :hey


My screen shorted out for a moment when this page loaded. No joke. Adrien Broner made my laptop think twice about whether it wanted to share that vile image with me.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

dftaylor said:


> My screen shorted out for a moment when this page loaded. No joke. Adrien Broner made my laptop think twice about whether it wanted to share that vile image with me.


:lol:


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Miguel2010 said:


> Cos I said hes a phoney. not a patch on Rigo.
> 
> Hows your eye sight.
> 
> ...


You really haven't made a very convincing argument.


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

Donaire has problems with technical fighters....well apart from that Japanese fella obviously:yep


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Solo Rigondeaux supported up in hurrr

I hope the odds are as wide as this suggests. A nice little 7/1 on Rigo would be sweet :hey


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)




----------



## adamcanavan (Jun 5, 2012)

I really don't know who's going to win this one


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Loving this fight, boxing is really starting to produce the goods for the first half of 13:happy Very hard for me to pick a winner, but im going to go for a Donaire late stoppage at this point. This is one of the most high class fights you will see in boxing today though, and I cant wait for it:yep


----------



## Miguel2010 (Jun 5, 2012)

my keyboards fucked mate, using on screen keyboard ! nightmare. I see it like this. 



 go to 1:54 if u have the time, look at the shots he ships, look at the shots he misses, Rigo will punish that, imagine thats Rigo stood there.

took me ten mins to type that! gettin new keyboard at wkend.

sorry if pissed anyone off lads, jus saying what I see!


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Miguel2010 said:


> my keyboards fucked mate, using on screen keyboard ! nightmare. I see it like this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I felt my brain rotting from that video. That guy talks a lot of shit.


----------



## Miguel2010 (Jun 5, 2012)

Chacal said:


> I felt my brain rotting from that video. That guy talks a lot of shit.


see the shots he takes tho mate an shots he misses wildly!

meat an drink for Rigo IMHO.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Miguel2010 said:


> see the shots he takes tho mate an shots he misses wildly!
> 
> meat an drink for Rigo IMHO.


There were about 5 punches repeated over and over that he got hit with, and he has a damn good chin. He misses with some shots when he wildly leaps and tries to pot shot, which he cannot do against rigo, but if you see his fight with Nishioka you'll see he doesn't always do that.


----------



## Miguel2010 (Jun 5, 2012)

Chacal said:


> There were about 5 punches repeated over and over that he got hit with, and he has a damn good chin. He misses with some shots when he wildly leaps and tries to pot shot, which he cannot do against rigo, but if you see his fight with Nishioka you'll see he doesn't always do that.


top fighters dont take shots like that an get away with it against skillful fighters.

off to bed mate, be on later.

peace.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Miguel2010 said:


> top fighters dont take shots like that an get away with it against skillful fighters.
> 
> off to bed mate, be on later.
> 
> peace.


Same could be said about Rigo getting wobbled by Marroquin.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

*Arum: "Donaire vs Darchinyan might be a better fight"*

Over at the scene. Fuck a fucking snake.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

I try my best to not wish death on Bob Arum, but it's fucking impossible.


----------



## Boro Chris (Sep 12, 2012)

It might actually be more entertaining in a ko reel sort of way but once again Arum is showing
his utter contempt for the fans. We can all go fuck our selves.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

It is not a better fight. It's shit.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

I'm hoping he's bluffing to force Rigo's hand.

Article Link - http://www.boxingscene.com/?m=show&opt=printable&id=62105#ixzz2K7aamOn0
This is a legal waiver. By copying and using the material from this article, you agree to give full credit to BoxingScene.com or provide a link to the original article.

There is a possibility that undefeated WBA super bantamweight champion Guillermo Rigondeaux (11-0. 8 KO's) may be replaced by Vic Darchinyan in the title fight against WBO/Ring Magazine and WBC Diamond Belt champion Nonito "The Filipino Flash" Donaire (31-1, 20 KO's) in Donaire's fourth title defense possibly at New York's Madison Square Garden on April 13.

Top Rank promoter Bob Arum told BoxingScene.com/Manila Standard that there is "a real problem. Its stupid" referring to Rigondeaux's demand that Top Rank settle a pending legal dispute with Miami-based Caribe Promotions before he signs the contract to fight Donaire.

Arum told us "they were out, now there in and suing and they are trying to hit me for more money which I'm not going to give them and if Rigondeaux is not going to sign the contract we'll go with Darchinyan."

The Top Rank promoter thinks a Donaire-Darchinyan rematch "may be a better fight and Cameron Dunkin (Donaire's manager) likes that fight for Donaire, and Darchinyan is not asking for as much money as Rigondeaux so it will make HBO happy because we can give them a little refund."

Rigondeaux began the week by getting rid of his trainer Jorge Rubio and according to Rick Reeno of boxingscene.com retained the services of Cuban coach Pedro Diaz who also trains Miguel Cotto, Olympic gold medalist Odlanier Solis and several other fighters.

Reeno reported that Rigondeaux's move to change trainers has been frowned upon by his manager Gary Hyde.

IBF official and boxing writer Ray Wheatley reports that he has spoken to Darchinyan who was quopted as saying "I deserve the chance to fight Donaire before a glass-jawed bum like Rigondeaux. Who is Rigondeaux to be in the same ring with Nonito? He's done nothing. He fights bums and his jaw is like an egg shell"

The cocky Darchinyan who was knocked out and lost his IBF/IBO flyweight titles to Donaire on July 7, 2007 after predicting he would knock Donaire out, makes the same boast again even as he adds, "I'm a warrior. I've never taken a backward step against anyone. I gave Nonito a chance when no one wanted to fight me. Now I want the chance to fight him. I'm not going to run for twelve rounds. If Nonito fights Rigondeaux he better buy some roller skates because he will be chasing him around the ring like a chicken."

Nicknamed "The Raging Bull" with a record of 38-5-2 with 27 knockouts, Darchinyan scored a big win over Puerto Rico's Luis Orlando Del Valle last September 29 to win the North American Boxing Federation super bantamweight title by a wide margin over ten rounds.

Born in Armenia, Darchinyan who became an Australian citizen and now fights out of Glendale, California is a former IBF/IBO flyweight champion, WBC/WBA/IBF super flyweight champion and an IBO bantamweight champion.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Maybes four years ago before Darchinyan started losing every other fight. Now nobody gives a crap, I dunno which news would be worse Nonito v Darch or Floyd v Devon - shit day for match making.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

chatty said:


> Maybes four years ago before Darchinyan started losing every other fight. Now nobody gives a crap, I dunno which news would be worse Nonito v Darch or Floyd v Devon - shit day for match making.


I guess atleast there would be a KO in Nonito - Vic.

Floyd - Devon is pathetic and anybody who buys it is a whore.


----------



## Boro Chris (Sep 12, 2012)

God. Vic really does come over as an unlikeable asshat.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Why are they determined to kill boxing off? With Pacquiao having lost his momentum, you'd think they'd fucking step up.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Flash Jab said:


> Why are they determined to kill boxing off? With Pacquiao having lost his momentum, you'd think they'd fucking step up.


Do you think it'll be any different once Bob dies?


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Chacal said:


> Floyd - Devon is pathetic and anybody who buys it is a whore.


 @Hook! will pay £15 for it because he hates Boxing.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Wallet said:


> @Hook! will pay £15 for it because he hates Boxing.


Hook will book the following day off work for it. Poor show.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Chacal said:


> Do you think it'll be any different once Bob dies?


God no, I'm sure they've got another snake lined up for Top Rank, I just can't remember his name. But surely he can't be as bad as Arum has been. He just doesn't give a fuck anymore, but I can't understand why he's so money hungry. You're fucking 80 years old, how much more do you need?


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

I think it's just a scheme to force Rigo into the fight. The Cuban has stalled on the contract. This will (hopefully) make him get his arse in gear


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Flash Jab said:


> God no, I'm sure they've got another snake lined up for Top Rank, I just can't remember his name. But surely he can't be as bad as Arum has been. He just doesn't give a fuck anymore, but I can't understand why he's so money hungry. You're fucking 80 years old, how much more do you need?


Todd DuBoef, the president of Top Rank... and Arum's son in law.


----------



## Lilo (Jun 4, 2012)

Think they're forcing Rigo's hand.

Bob Arum can do no wrong in my eyes; he's bringing boxing to Macau. This gives me a legitimate reason (for my bird) to go to Macau, see some boxing, get completely wrecked and generally get up to no good.

:arum


----------



## Barlivia (Jun 8, 2012)

NO NO NO!! uke what the fuck is going on with these guys running boxing over in the states? No wonder this is a fringe sport nowadays :sad2


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

Wallet said:


> @Hook! will pay £15 for it because he hates Boxing.





Chacal said:


> Hook will book the following day off work for it. Poor show.


:yep


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

*RIGO VS DONAIRE PRESSER PICS (UPDATED)*






























































































































































(from the scene)

HYPED


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

Cant believe this is happening, so hyped


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Great matchup! Looking forward to this


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Donaire gon knock him out.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

1 month avatar bet.

I've got Donaire, Arran/chacal's got Rigo.

Sign the contract, @Chacal.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Lunny said:


> 1 month avatar bet.
> 
> I've got Donaire, Arran/chacal's got Rigo.
> 
> Sign the contract, @Chacal.


I _Arran ********_ agree to the terms of the one month avatar bet between the fight of Guillermo Rigondeaux and Nonito Donaire.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Chacal said:


> I _Arran ********_ agree to the terms of the one month avatar bet between the fight of Guillermo Rigondeaux and Nonito Donaire.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

The bottom pic looks like Rigo has flopped his big black wang out.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

:ibutt :deal


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Bryn said:


> The bottom pic looks like Rigo has flopped his big black wang out.


Even if he loses he can take pride in knowing he's better equipped than a 5'5 Pinoy.

No ****.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

:lol:

I don't even know why it's so funny. I guess I can just imagine Rigo turning and running out of shot. I wonder if he fears Donaire.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Flash Jab said:


> :lol:
> 
> I don't even know why it's so funny. I guess I can just imagine Rigo turning and running out of shot. I wonder if he fears Donaire.


pffffffffffffffft, that's why he's been chasing after the fight and Donaire's been a ****** about it all along, even up till yesterday.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Donaire TKO4


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

chatty said:


> Donaire TKO4


That early?


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Donaire will stop him by half way.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Chacal said:


> That early?


Yeah, too big, too powerful and Rigo has a suspect chin. i think it'll start sow but he'll catch him around 3-4 and it'll be game over


----------



## Thomas!! (Nov 9, 2012)

I believe this fight when they step in the ring


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

I think Donaire can get a bit lazy in the ring, in that he likes the fight to go exactly how he's planned it, finished with a perfect shot. While looking for this perfect shot he can allow his opponents to win the rounds - I think this is the danger in this fight.

I favour a Donaire stoppage, but could see Rigo taking it on points as an outside chance. I'm going with Donaire TKO, though.

I'd be interested to hear @Teddy Atlas view on this fight.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Bryn said:


> I think Donaire can get a bit lazy in the ring, in that he likes the fight to go exactly how he's planned it, finished with a perfect shot. While looking for this perfect shot he can allow his opponents to win the rounds - I think this is the danger in this fight.
> 
> I favour a Donaire stoppage, but could see Rigo taking it on points as an outside chance. I'm going with Donaire TKO, though.
> 
> I'd be interested to hear @Teddy Atlas view on this fight.




























Trying that shit against a counterpuncher spells goodnight.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Chacal said:


> Trying that shit against a counterpuncher spells goodnight.


I'd imagine Donaire wouldn't be so short sighted as to employ the same tactics against Rigo as he would Vazquez Jr, Donaire will be very aware of what will be coming back at him from Rigo.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Bryn said:


> I'd imagine Donaire wouldn't be so short sighted as to employ the same tactics against Rigo as he would Vazquez Jr, Donaire will be very aware of what will be coming back at him from Rigo.


And when the crowd starts shouting and booing because they're bored? He loves to please the crowd, that will be his downfall.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Look at the positioning of WV2 in those captures, too. He doesn't exactly look like he's about to unleash a devastating counter-punch, does he? If Donaire didn't pounce he'd be getting the same kind of stick that Bellew got when he didn't put Miranda away in that later round, he was too afraid of what might come back.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Chacal said:


> And when the crowd starts shouting and booing because they're bored? He loves to please the crowd, that will be his downfall.


That could be a factor, but hopefully after the Narvaez fight he knows that some fights are just like that, you can't spark 'em all. He needs to keep his head, and patience, agreed.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Bryn said:


> Look at the positioning of WV2 in those captures, too. He doesn't exactly look like he's about to unleash a devastating counter-punch, does he? If Donaire didn't pounce he'd be getting the same kind of stick that Bellew got when he didn't put Miranda away in that later round, he was too afraid of what might come back.


WV2 was scared and fought scared.



Bryn said:


> That could be a factor, but hopefully after the Narvaez fight he knows that some fights are just like that, you can't spark 'em all. He needs to keep his head, and patience, agreed.


But he's been like that even since the Narvaez fight against WV2, Mathebula and he even lunged in against Arce (cause he knew he could)


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

But that's my point: Why would he lunge in against Rigo when he'll be fully aware he could get his chin checked? As you said, he lunged in against WV2 and Arce etc because he knew nothing was going to come back, so could afford to.

If Donaire does lunge in recklessly, then he could very well get sparked, but I don't think he would be that much of a silly-billy.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Bryn said:


> But that's my point: Why would he lunge in against Rigo when he'll be fully aware he could get his chin checked? As you said, he lunged in against WV2 and Arce etc because he knew nothing was going to come back, so could afford to.
> 
> If Donaire does lunge in recklessly, then he could very well get sparked, but I don't think he would be that much of a silly-billy.


I just think that when the crowd starts booing he'll start lunging. What else will he do? Rigo won't push the action and Donaire doesn't exactly have a good jab. I think he'll start lunging after losing the first few rounds.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Chacal said:


> I just think that when the crowd starts booing he'll start lunging. What else will he do? Rigo won't push the action and Donaire doesn't exactly have a good jab. I think he'll start lunging after losing the first few rounds.


Fair assessment, dude. Can't wait to find out!


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Bryn said:


> Fair assessment, dude. Can't wait to find out!


Very excited for this fight.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Chacal said:


> Very excited for this fight.


Would've preferred Mares. :conf


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Bryn said:


> Would've preferred Mares. :conf


Nah, Donaire would have sparked Mares in about 6 or 7 rounds. Styles make fights and that.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Chacal said:


> Nah, Donaire would have sparked Mares in about 6 or 7 rounds. Styles make fights and that.


I just think people are not going to give Donaire the praise he deserves when he beats Rigo. If Rigo wins, then it's massive for him. Big risk for Nonito. The Mares fight means more.

May be a little harsh, but I see Rigo's professional boxing career being little more than a footnote in the grand scheme of things. QUOTE IT.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Bryn said:


> I just think people are not going to give Donaire the praise he deserves when he beats Rigo. If Rigo wins, then it's massive for him. Big risk for Nonito. The Mares fight means more.
> 
> May be a little harsh, but I see Rigo's professional boxing career being little more than a footnote in the grand scheme of things. QUOTE IT.


If Donaire beats Rigo then he's my p4p 1 until I see how Mayweather is looking. The Mares fight would be easier and not as big a test to his career. This is one of the biggest fights in boxing today.


----------



## Lilo (Jun 4, 2012)

I agree with that. P4P for me goes on your last 3 years work. Donaire>Floyd in that respect.


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

Chacal said:


> If Donaire beats Rigo then he's my p4p 1 until I see how Mayweather is looking. The Mares fight would be easier and not as big a test to his career. This is one of the biggest fights in boxing today.


:deal Mares is tailor made for Donaire, Rigo would beat him as well, and thats not saying Mares is a bad fighter, hes a top top fighter, just styles wise this would be a bigger achievement for Donaire and Rigo, and should Donaire win hes got to be my p4p no1


----------



## Boro Chris (Sep 12, 2012)

Chacal said:


> And when the crowd starts shouting and booing because they're bored? He loves to please the crowd, that will be his downfall.


Yeah but American crowds boo anything short of Gatti-Ward. I'd imagine he'll cope with it.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

from the scene


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

lulz at Arran thinking his little ethiopian could ever beat anyone with this much swag pouring off of him


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Post Box said:


> lulz at Arran thinking his little ethiopian could ever beat anyone with this much swag pouring off of him


You think that small cocked pinoy can beat a machine with a watch like this in a swag off?










You don't know shit about swag, boy.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Reminds me of the the lead up to Gamboa-Rios, I won't believe this is happening until fight night.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Bryn said:


> Reminds me of the the lead up to Gamboa-Rios, I won't believe this is happening until fight night.


shhhh


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

There's not enough pics in this thread. The title's a little misleading.

ALSO, WHAT'S WITH ALL THE CAPS?


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

*Anybody got a link to "Road to Donaire - Rigondeaux" ?*

Hit me up.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)




----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Thank you, friend. <3


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

That was pretty weak to be honest.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Yeh, just watched it. Dog shit


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> Yeh, just watched it. Dog shit


Didn't say enough about either guy really. Was like they put it together in 10 minutes. Really weak.


----------



## EnglishWay (Sep 19, 2012)

cheers, watching now


----------



## EnglishWay (Sep 19, 2012)

yeah weak.


----------



## adamcanavan (Jun 5, 2012)

Weak like Robinson's


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

*Rigondeaux looking to be in beast mode.*

http://www.boxingscene.com/video-rigondeaux-putting-work-showing-off-moves--64227

:hey


----------



## Twelvey (Jun 6, 2012)

I'll create a separatist Bangladesh nation if you don't pick nonito.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

12downfor10 said:


> I'll create a separatist Bangladesh nation if you don't pick nonito.


 @Markyboy86 is picking it. I have to say, it's going to hurt me if he picks Donaire.


----------



## Wickio (Jun 3, 2012)

Nonit-who?


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Dorito Donaire. #BoxersAsCrisps

Don't worry about it, she doesn't even want to get dressed. - No need to don her - #BoxBusters


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

Nonito


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

That's all


----------



## Earl-Hickey (Jul 26, 2012)

donaire will win this

also, rigo has no chin

no. literally, it's not there. Where is it?


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

Dunno lol


----------



## Twelvey (Jun 6, 2012)

No neets donny air


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Norny Toe Don Hair.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Roe said:


> Dorito Donaire. #BoxersAsCrisps


Actually :lol:'d out loud in the middle of a class here. :lol: Fuck you for that(you legend).


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

Did you know its actually pronounced Don-aye-reh, not Don-air fun fact for everyone


----------



## adamcanavan (Jun 5, 2012)

I'm actually picking rigo for this one, really tough to choose though


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Don-aye-reh wins. Gilbert might make it close though and I can see the decision (yeah, I see a decision) being debated.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

:lol: Gilbert.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Earl-Hickey said:


> donaire will win this
> 
> also, rigo has no chin
> 
> no. literally, it's not there. Where is it?


It doesn't exist, so it's harder to hit.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Nonito Conaire


Con air. hmmm.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)




----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Roe said:


> [video]http://checkhookboxing.com/showthread.php?4231-Nonito-Donaire-vs-Guillermo-Rigondeaux-this-Saturday-on-HBO-BoxNation/page11[/video]


wat


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Chacal said:


> wat


:bellew


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Roe said:


>


weak


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Chacal said:


> weak


Vote on the poll. Rigo only has 1 vote so far!

Edit: Whoops, that's already your vote. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## Markyboy86 (Jun 4, 2012)

Chacal said:


> @Markyboy86 is picking it. I have to say, it's going to hurt me if he picks Donaire.


You not get my message i sent last night? I went with Nonny KO, inside 6 imo. Soz.


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

Haha @Chacal


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Roe said:


> Vote on the poll. Rigo only has 1 vote so far!
> 
> Edit: Whoops, that's already your vote. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


You'll all see.



Markyboy86 said:


> You not get my message i sent last night? I went with Nonny KO, inside 6 imo. Soz.


Didn't get it. Noted though. I'm upset.



Post Box said:


> Haha @Chacal


Shatap


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)




----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Can anyone explain to me how exactly Rigo deals with Donaire's advantages in height, speed, weight, power and experience as a professional?

It just seems he's a little out-matched.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

dftaylor said:


> Can anyone explain to me how exactly Rigo deals with Donaire's advantages in height, speed, weight, power and experience as a professional?
> 
> It just seems he's a little out-matched.


I'd say they're fairly even in speed. Rigondeaux has fought and beaten men much heavier than him before so that isn't too much of an issue. He negates the little difference in height by standing out of range and timing Donaire's looping shots.


----------



## kingkodi (Jun 20, 2012)

Discount Donaire's hair and the height difference is negligible.


----------



## BUMPY (Jul 26, 2012)

Nah Donaire is bigger, but Rigo has superior ring IQ and thats whats gonna win him the fight ring smarts.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Chacal said:


> You think that small cocked pinoy can beat a machine with a watch like this in a swag off?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is one of the worst posts ever, in my opinion.

I mean you're my dude and all, but I'd appreciate it if you just left this thread for good tbg.


----------



## ScouseLeader (May 31, 2012)

That leather jacket is a beauty.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

ScouseLeader said:


> That leather jacket is a beauty.


^^^ >>>


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

What a machine. Check that padwork at 2:50. Fucking hell.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

That's one of the most intensive public workout sessions I've seen. He looks ready for sure. Gonna be a good fight this.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Roe said:


> That's one of the most intensive public workout sessions I've seen. He looks ready for sure. Gonna be a good fight this.


Dude is ripped to fucking shreds also.


----------



## doug.ie (Jun 3, 2012)

well, lets see....donaire for me has the advantage in power, while rigo definetly has the artillery to stop anyone, donaire included, i dont think he has the one punch clean ko punch that donaire will have....and we seen in his last fight, round 9 of marroquinn i think it was, that rigo's chin may not take the big bombs that donaire has if he lands them.
saying that, what a ring master rigo is...he definetly has the advantage in defense, getting his range right, and general ring smarts for me..and he's a southpaw, how will donaire handle a southpaw of this calibre ? (i know he's fought other southpaws, but rigo is special)...will he try and turn southpaw himself at stages during the fight like he has done before ?
hard to call...can see donaire stopping rigo or ko'ing him......or i can see rigo looking far superior and basically crippling donaire with head and body shots......nothing will surprise me in this fight...unless it goes to points which may indicate they both stood off a bit, or knowing donaire, rigo stood off a bit.
anyway...really looking forward to this one.


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

Fuuuuuck Rigo is ready


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

Rigo is gunna make him look silly, bad stylistic match up for Donaire IMO. Rigo UD.


----------



## Wiirdo (May 31, 2012)

Hook! said:


> Rigo is gunna make him look silly, bad stylistic match up for Donaire IMO. Rigo UD.


Look silly? :lol:

Nobody is making an elite fighter like Donaire look silly.


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

Wiirdo said:


> Look silly? :lol:
> 
> Nobody is making an elite fighter like Donaire look silly.


I just mean that I think he will swing and miss a lot, not actually get thoroughly outclassed, just that he will hit air a lot. Maybe I worded it wrong.


----------



## Wiirdo (May 31, 2012)

Hook! said:


> I just mean that I think he will swing and miss a lot, not actually get thoroughly outclassed, just that he will hit air a lot. Maybe I worded it wrong.


I getcha. I mean on paper when I look at Rigo I think wow, he's technically amazing. I dunno doe, I just think that Rigo will be a tad gunshy or something.


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

Wiirdo said:


> I getcha. I mean on paper when I look at Rigo I think wow, he's technically amazing. I dunno doe, I just think that Rigo will be a tad gunshy or something.


it's a fair shout, all outcomes are foreseeable IMO.
I reckon Rigo will win a clear UD tho'.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Roidondeaux (yeah I went there) is gonna get caught at some point and Donaire will finish the job.


----------



## BUMPY (Jul 26, 2012)

Donaire will get caught first, his stomach is flabby he wont take rigos left hand.


----------



## BUMPY (Jul 26, 2012)

I voted Rigo decision, but I actually think he will stop him with a body shot so thats my call. Rigo stoppage via the body.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

BUMPY KNUCKLES said:


> I voted Rigo decision, but I actually think he will stop him with a body shot so thats my call. Rigo stoppage via the body.


He ain't Willie Casey, Donaire has an iron body.


----------



## BUMPY (Jul 26, 2012)

Bryn said:


> He ain't Willie Casey, Donaire has an iron body.


Iron body you really think?


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

BUMPY KNUCKLES said:


> Iron body you really think?


Like Muhammad Ali.


----------



## BUMPY (Jul 26, 2012)

Bryn said:


> Like Muhammad Ali.


:lol: The problem will be rigo is gonna catch him with counters and shots he doesn't anticipate. Not like facing a hard but slow as fuck puncher like Maidana where you can usually anticipate the shot and be some what ready for it.

This is one of the rare occasions I'm happy to stay up late and watch some over seas boxing, gonna be quality to of the best operaters around doing battle and both have mad power.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Swag.


----------



## EnglishWay (Sep 19, 2012)

Chacal said:


> What a machine. Check that padwork at 2:50. Fucking hell.


Good shit


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Bryn said:


> He ain't Willie Casey, Donaire has an iron body.


I don't remember seeing Donaire hit in the body all that much. Not so sure it's iron.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Wiirdo said:


> Look silly? :lol:
> 
> Nobody is making an elite fighter like Donaire look silly.


This tbg. Bawls are being tripped.


----------



## BUMPY (Jul 26, 2012)

I think Riggers is one of the best coordinated well balanced athletes I've ever seen in boxing.


----------



## Wiirdo (May 31, 2012)

Wallet said:


> Swag.


I take everything I said back. Rigo gonna destroy Donaire.


----------



## BUMPY (Jul 26, 2012)

Does anyone know what Donaire usually weighs on fight night?


----------



## EnglishWay (Sep 19, 2012)

this is a tough ass fight to call, i want Donaire to win.

it can go either way for me all depends who turns up on the night and is the sharpish but for me Donaire wins by a close points win, im expecting some knockdowns too.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

EnglishWay said:


> this is a tough ass fight to call, i want Donaire to win.
> 
> it can go either way for me all depends who turns up on the night and is the sharpish but for me Donaire wins by a close points win, im expecting some knockdowns too.


It's a pretty easy one to pick. Rigo is all hype as a pro, having looked ponderous and gun-shy against moderate opposition. Donaire has been smashing the shit out of the best guys he's faced. Negative like Nishioka? Smashed. Aggressive like Montiel? Smashed.

I admire how HBO and some writers/posters have managed to overrate the guy and his chances on Saturday, but this is going to end painfully for Rigo, or in a tedious, humiliating points loss.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

dftaylor said:


> It's a pretty easy one to pick. Rigo is all hype as a pro, having looked ponderous and gun-shy against moderate opposition. Donaire has been smashing the shit out of the best guys he's faced. Negative like Nishioka? Smashed. Aggressive like Montiel? Smashed.
> 
> I admire how HBO and some writers/posters have managed to overrate the guy and his chances on Saturday, but this is going to end painfully for Rigo, or in a tedious, humiliating points loss.


100%.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Bryn said:


> 100%.


How do you see the fight going, fine friend?


----------



## nufc_jay (Jun 4, 2012)

Donaire's getting schooled


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

nufc_jay said:


> Donaire's getting schooled


:lol:

He really isn't at all. Rigo is going to get sparked.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

dftaylor said:


> :lol:
> 
> He really isn't at all. Rigo is going to get sparked.


Do you mean to come across as really blunt and forceful with your opinion?


----------



## nufc_jay (Jun 4, 2012)

dftaylor said:


> :lol:
> 
> He really isn't at all. Rigo is going to get sparked.


No he isn't


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Chacal said:


> Do you mean to come across as really blunt and forceful with your opinion?


Yes.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

dftaylor said:


> Yes.


It makes you come across as a knob.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

dftaylor said:


> Yes.


:lol:


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Chacal said:


> It makes you come across as a knob.


I'll live.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Chacal said:


> It makes you come across as a knob.


What a very blunt and forceful post.


----------



## adamcanavan (Jun 5, 2012)

The more and more i look at this fight the more and more i think rigo on points, still only marginally though


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Pabby said:


> What a very blunt and forceful post.


Really comes across like he's a knob.


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

:lol: last couple of pages have been quality. And what's worse, I agree wholeheartedly with DFT. Damn


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Vano-irons said:


> :lol: last couple of pages have been quality. And what's worse, I agree wholeheartedly with DFT. Damn


Nonito's doomed, isn't he?


----------



## BUMPY (Jul 26, 2012)

ANYBODY know Donaires fight night weight please? x


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

BUMPY KNUCKLES said:


> ANYBODY know Donaires fight night weight please? x


Just for including that ***** kiss, I refuse to answer*.

*Also, I don't know.


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

dftaylor said:


> Nonito's doomed, isn't he?


100%

Rigo in 2


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Vano-irons said:


> 100%
> 
> Rigo in 2


Have you picked well this year so far?


----------



## BUMPY (Jul 26, 2012)

Ffs nobody knows his weight, not gonna matter what he weighs Rigos gonna stop him to his flabby stomach.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

BUMPY KNUCKLES said:


> Ffs nobody knows his weight, not gonna matter what he weighs Rigos gonna stop him to his flabby stomach.


What flabby stomach? What utter shit are you talking? The guy's a gym rat!


----------



## BUMPY (Jul 26, 2012)

dftaylor said:


> What flabby stomach? What utter shit are you talking? The guy's a gym rat!


His stomach is soft Rigo will hurt him to the body.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

BUMPY KNUCKLES said:


> His stomach is soft Rigo will hurt him to the body.


Based on the no one who's ever hurt him to the body in his career? Or the fact that he's talking about moving up in weight after this fight so is training harder than ever?

What cock.


----------



## BUMPY (Jul 26, 2012)

dftaylor said:


> Based on the no one who's ever hurt him to the body in his career? Or the fact that he's talking about moving up in weight after this fight so is training harder than ever?
> 
> What cock.


Based on his flabby belly!


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

dftaylor said:


> Have you picked well this year so far?


Me? Haha don't be silly! I've been pathetic as usual.

I did pick John McDermott to out point Skelton tho.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

BUMPY KNUCKLES said:


> Based on his flabby belly!


Evidence, please.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

dftaylor said:


> Evidence, please.


Not sure flabby is fair at all but for reference.


----------



## BUMPY (Jul 26, 2012)

dftaylor said:


> Evidence, please.


Just fucking with you man. But in all seriousness I do favour Rigondeaux and I do think he can hurt Donaire to the body, I guess we'll find out soon!


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

dftaylor said:


> How do you see the fight going, fine friend?


I've said recently that Rigo's pro career will not amount to a great deal in the grand scheme of things and I think that this fight will be, to use an awfully overused phrase, his exposure. I believe he has a huge amount of talent but there is just something very worrying about his chin and I just don't think he'll age well, considering he's no spring chicken and with little experience in the paid ranks.

Donaire stops him by around the 8th, I think Rigo will fight a negative fight, get stalked and ultimately get sparked.


----------



## kingkodi (Jun 20, 2012)

:lol: Will be laughing my cock off if Rigo finishes Donaire with a mighty bodyshot. #DogmaticDFT


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

kingcobra said:


> :lol: Will be laughing my cock off if Rigo finishes Donaire with a mighty bodyshot. #DogmaticDFT


It's unusual that I feel so confident. The last time I felt this was was Haye-Chisora. Obviously we're dealing with a much higher skill level, but without the same disparity in class. But I see that Rigo only has two tools - his left to the body and his left to the head. Yes his footwork is superb, yes he's got great balance, but I here's where I struggle to see him getting his hand raised...

He can't risk standing in the pocket with Donaire to have a good chance of getting that hook to the body in. He tends to land that with opponents who over-step or get out of position, so he can stand inside and fire it without risk. Donaire is rarely out of position and he's so quick on his feet that he recovers very quickly whenever he is. So, we scratch that tool.

If Rigo stays inside or at mid-range, he will take a shot at some point. Donaire is too quick, too good at placing his punches and too explosive to use that strategy against him. Better offensive fighters have tried that and failed.

So, that leaves him on the outside, against a guy with longer reach, who's taller and just as quick on the counter. It immediately puts him on the backfoot, with a negative strategy to mess Donaire around and scratch rounds. Can you see that going down well when the other guy is basically bullying you around the ring?

I don't think he has the legs to maintain that strategy either, especially against a guy that can hurt him with any punch at any time. So, no matter how I try, I just can't see past a Donaire win.


----------



## BUMPY (Jul 26, 2012)

Bryn said:


> I've said recently that Rigo's pro career will not amount to a great deal in the grand scheme of things and I think that this fight will be, to use an awfully overused phrase, his exposure. I believe he has a huge amount of talent but there is just something very worrying about his chin and I just don't think he'll age well, considering he's no spring chicken and with little experience in the paid ranks.
> 
> Donaire stops him by around the 8th, I think Rigo will fight a negative fight, get stalked and ultimately get sparked.


Something very worrying about his chin? Bit dramatic no :lol: ?


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

BUMPY KNUCKLES said:


> Something very worrying about his chin? Bit dramatic no :lol: ?


He doesn't have a visible chin. It's part of his neck!


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

dftaylor said:


> He doesn't have a visible chin. It's part of his neck!


Harder to hit


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

BUMPY KNUCKLES said:


> ANYBODY know Donaires fight night weight please? x


He was 129lbs for the Arce fight, I believe.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Sort of glad I've ran out of weed and drink for this weekend, Donaire vs. Rigo is a fight that screams sobriety to watch. Could be a close one. The hype has picked up in the past few days, it's definitely a big one.

Gotta go Donaire KO though, even though I'm rooting for Rigo.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Miguel2010 said:


> Cos I said hes a phoney. not a patch on Rigo.
> 
> Hows your eye sight.
> 
> ...


This notice is gonna be lolz


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Lunny said:


> This notice is gonna be lolz


Nonito's faced elite opposition before in every style imaginable. No one takes the piss out of him, especially not a skinny, chinny little cuban.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

dftaylor said:


> Nonito's faced elite opposition before in every style imaginable. No one takes the piss out of him, especially not a skinny, chinny little cuban.


Donaire ko alll the way.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

dftaylor said:


> Nonito's faced elite opposition before in every style imaginable. No one takes the piss out of him, especially not a skinny, chinny little cuban.


skinny?


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Chacal said:


> skinny?


:blurp


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

dftaylor said:


> It's unusual that I feel so confident. The last time I felt this was was Haye-Chisora. Obviously we're dealing with a much higher skill level, but without the same disparity in class. But I see that Rigo only has two tools - his left to the body and his left to the head. Yes his footwork is superb, yes he's got great balance, but I here's where I struggle to see him getting his hand raised...
> 
> He can't risk standing in the pocket with Donaire to have a good chance of getting that hook to the body in. He tends to land that with opponents who over-step or get out of position, so he can stand inside and fire it without risk. Donaire is rarely out of position and he's so quick on his feet that he recovers very quickly whenever he is. So, we scratch that tool.
> 
> ...


Completely agree with every word. It will be foolish for Rigo to stand into as Donaire will tag him at will. He's best bet is to stay on the outside and hope to slip the jab. When he does, he'll have no choice but to jump in with the held hand, but he'll be completely open to Donaire's left hook.

As soon as Rigo decides to try to win the fight, he'll be stopped. He could he negative and lose a landslide, but I think he'll come with a bit of ambition

Donaire Ko5


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Rigo really seems to have been working on his right hand in training camp. His jab is looking sharp and he has one hell of a right uppercut when he throws it.


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

I cant believe people are so quickly writing off one of the most fundamentally sound boxers, if not the, in the game today. I cant call it tbh, but Donaire has the power to stop Rigo if he can land clean, but can he land clean?


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

JamieC said:


> I cant believe people are so quickly writing off one of the most fundamentally sound boxers, if not the, in the game today. I cant call it tbh, but Donaire has the power to stop Rigo if he can land clean, but can he land clean?


He can. The question is will he.

I just rewatched Rafael Conception vs Nonito Donaire, hadn't seen it in ages. Donaire seemed hurt a few times by a guy with a 30% ko ratio. Perhaps his iron chin isn't as iron as I thought. I still don't think Rigo stops him.


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Chacal said:


> Rigo really seems to have been working on his right hand in training camp. His jab is looking sharp and he has one hell of a right uppercut when he throws it.


Donaire as a terrific jab tho (when he bloody uses it). I can't see the point in Rigo getting into a jabbing contest with someone with a far greater reach tho. He'd be best to throw a sloppy jab, and expect Nonito to counter. That said, the last person who tried to lay a trap for Nonito was Montiel, and look what happened there.



JamieC said:


> I cant believe people are so quickly writing off one of the most fundamentally sound boxers, if not the, in the game today. I cant call it tbh, but Donaire has the power to stop Rigo if he can land clean, but can he land clean?


Lesser boxers have landed on Rigo, I can't see Donaire having too much problem if I'm honest. I'm not actually sure Rigo I that good anyway. He seems to have slipped since his amateur days in my opinion


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Vano-irons said:


> Donaire as a terrific jab tho (when he bloody uses it). I can't see the point in Rigo getting into a jabbing contest with someone with a far greater reach tho. He'd be best to throw a sloppy jab, and expect Nonito to counter. That said, the last person who tried to lay a trap for Nonito was Montiel, and look what happened there.
> 
> He has a decent jab when he uses it but he very rarely uses it. The thing is though, one of rigo's best moves is his forearm defense. It keeps him at a perfect range to block jabs so he's there to step back if they follow up or step in if he see's an opening.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Messed up the quote sorry, @Vano-irons


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

Vano-irons said:


> Lesser boxers have landed on Rigo, I can't see Donaire having too much problem if I'm honest. I'm not actually sure Rigo I that good anyway. He seems to have slipped since his amateur days in my opinion


True, but think he'll be on his A-game, he looks unreal in training so i'm excited. To be fair, all the tangibles are absolutely spot on, people are only questioning his chin and other intangibles that havent been tested, which is fair, but in terms of technique and boxing brain i think he's in the elite top tier


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Nonito used it to pretty good effect against Nishikoa. I did an article on him saying that, at one point, Donaire had fallen in love with his power, and he wasn't setting up his power shots like he used to. Put simply, he was looking for a KO highlight reel rather than setting it up. It happened after Montiel.

But in the Nishioka fight, I felt he reverted to the 'old' Donaire. If that Nonito shows up (which I fully expect) he's going to piss this fight


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

I'm really looking forward to it. Part of me tells me I'm massively underestimating Rigo. So I'll be an eager spectator.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Vano-irons said:


> Nonito used it to pretty good effect against Nishikoa. I did an article on him saying that, at one point, Donaire had fallen in love with his power, and he wasn't setting up his power shots like he used to. Put simply, he was looking for a KO highlight reel rather than setting it up. It happened after Montiel.
> 
> But in the Nishioka fight, I felt he reverted to the 'old' Donaire. If that Nonito shows up (which I fully expect) he's going to piss this fight


But then he abandoned it against Arce again. It'll be interesting for sure.


----------



## adamcanavan (Jun 5, 2012)

Apparently donaires strategy is to wait for rigo to take the lead which i dont think will happen, rigo is extremely patient


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

adamcanavan said:


> Apparently donaires strategy is to wait for rigo to take the lead which i dont think will happen, rigo is extremely patient


We're in for a boring fight then.


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Chacal said:


> But then he abandoned it against Arce again. It'll be interesting for sure.


I think that was more down to Arce being a shell of his former self IMO. Rigo certainly poses more of a threat, so I expect Donaire to box smarter


----------



## EnglishWay (Sep 19, 2012)

lol i think Donaire wins but alot of use acting like this aint gonna be a contest which is kinda mad to me.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Pabby said:


> @Chacal Mathebula is like 7 inches taller than Rigo though, so there's little chance Donaire will fight similarly. EDIT: You probably mean the level of performance as opposed to the gameplan, mah'bad soz. Even still I think The Mongoose's physical dimensions are the main culprit anyways, that dude is overlooked, nobody is going to look good against him at 122 in my opinion.
> 
> Anyways, I prefer the Mares fight in terms of a win over him being worth more at this stage than one over Rigo, he's just achieved more as of right now. However I do think if anyone has a chance of beating him, Rigo has the best. Donaire doesn't have a huge amount of weaknesses, I've said a few times that I think if you're fighting him you're going to have to be pretty minimalist in your offense a lot of the time because giving him decent opportunities to counter is a helluva bad idea.
> 
> ...


Because I'm a shell of a boxing poster these days and can't be arsed making a new post on it, just saying I still think this.

SO I CAN GLOAT WHEN NONITO WINS LOLZ.

or be ridiculed when he loses.......


----------



## BUMPY (Jul 26, 2012)

adamcanavan said:


> Apparently donaires strategy is to wait for rigo to take the lead which i dont think will happen, rigo is extremely patient


Worst strategy ever, not a punch will be thrown. I don't believe that anyway.


----------



## EnglishWay (Sep 19, 2012)




----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

I'm gonna rip it out of so mamy posters whe rigo gets ktfo.


----------



## BUMPY (Jul 26, 2012)

Lunny said:


> I'm gonna rip it out of so mamy posters whe rigo gets ktfo.


You mean Donaire.


----------



## kingkodi (Jun 20, 2012)

Anyone know where / when the weigh-in can be viewed?


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

BUMPY KNUCKLES said:


> You mean Donaire.


:amir


----------



## kingkodi (Jun 20, 2012)

Weigh-in about to start - live stream on Bad Left Hook.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Rigo isn't the defensive genius many make him out to be. He will get caught and he'll go into retreat or Donaire will smash him.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Weigh in stream: http://www.insidehboboxing.com/


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Got the Mountain Dew Energy in for this. I'm going to attempt to stay up lads, so will need plenty of encouragement tomorrow night.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Donaire 121.6lbs 

Rigondeaux 121.5lbs.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Donaire looks massive compared to Rigo. Imagine when he re-hydrates... Don't think Rigo looks very comfortable either.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Bryn said:


> Got the Mountain Dew Energy in for this. I'm going to attempt to stay up lads, so will need plenty of encouragement tomorrow night.


I'll be here........

:war


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Shit, missed the weigh-in already? Someone post the video up once it's upped, please?


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Bryn said:


> Shit, missed the weigh-in already? Someone post the video up once it's upped, please?


All you missed was Donaire towering over Rigo, mocking the height difference and telling Rigo to make eye contact.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

dftaylor said:


> All you missed was Donaire towering over Rigo, mocking the height difference and telling Rigo to make eye contact.


You're not dissuading me, Taylor.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Bryn said:


> You're not dissuading me, Taylor.


That was the intention. I have failed.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

I really hope, for the sake of those of us being arrogant(despite it being tongue-in-cheek in some cases. Well, mine) about this INEVITABLE Donaire victory, that he doesn't fucking lose this fight.:lol:


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Pabby said:


> I really hope, for the sake of those of us being arrogant(despite it being tongue-in-cheek in some cases. Well, mine) about this INEVITABLE Donaire victory, that he doesn't fucking lose this fight.:lol:


There's always a chance that Rigo causes a cut, or catches Donaire just on the sweet spot to score a KO. I just don't see this elite level operator that others do, certainly not in a pro setting. He's looked distinctly unremarkable. Poised, skilled, very aware and clearly adaptable. But he's fighting a naturally bigger man, who's been on an absolute tear since smashing Sidorenko, with similar hand speed, better reach, a lot more power and a skill set just as complete, if not more so.

If Rigo wins this it's a HUGE upset. But Donaire has more options for how to win this fight.


----------



## BUMPY (Jul 26, 2012)

dftaylor said:


> There's always a chance that Rigo causes a cut, or catches Donaire just on the sweet spot to score a KO. I just don't see this elite level operator that others do, certainly not in a pro setting. He's looked distinctly unremarkable. Poised, skilled, very aware and clearly adaptable. But he's fighting a naturally bigger man, who's been on an absolute tear since smashing Sidorenko, with similar hand speed, better reach, a lot more power and a skill set just as complete, if not more so.
> 
> If Rigo wins this it's a HUGE upset. But Donaire has more options for how to win this fight.


It's like you are trying to convince yourself Donaire can actually win this thing :lol:


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

BUMPY KNUCKLES said:


> It's like you are trying to convince yourself Donaire can actually win this thing :lol:


Bless...


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

:lol:

Thing is, when Donaire sparks Rigo, a lot of people will say 'well, he hasn't done much as a pro anyway'


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Vano-irons said:


> :lol:
> 
> Thing is, when Donaire sparks Rigo, a lot of people will say 'well, he hasn't done much as a pro anyway'


Bang on. That's the most annoying thing about this fight!


----------



## BUMPY (Jul 26, 2012)

I noticed Donaire swallow at one point during the weigh, reeks of fear, ask Carl Froch.


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

Vano-irons said:


> :lol:
> 
> Thing is, when Donaire sparks Rigo, a lot of people will say 'well, he hasn't done much as a pro anyway'


well people here are already underrating him saying he has no chance, i see this as a genuine fifty-fifty, i picked rigo points in the poll partly to level up the poll :lol: i really can not choose. to me this is the best fight Donaire could have taken and if he wins it will rank, for me, among his best


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Pabby said:


> (despite it being tongue-in-cheek in some cases. Well, mine)


This was actually tongue-in-cheek, Rigo and his fans are WACK.


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

JamieC said:


> well people here are already underrating him saying he has no chance, i see this as a genuine fifty-fifty, i picked rigo points in the poll partly to level up the poll :lol: i really can not choose. to me this is the best fight Donaire could have taken and if he wins it will rank, for me, among his best


It will be a good win no doubt. But professionally, Rigo hasnt done anything noteworthy, whereas Donaire has perhaps cemented himself as the best active boxer on the planet. In short, this is a massive step up for Rigondeaux. I would have preferred the cuban to have mixed it with some decent first (a moreno or something like that).

If we have a look at their last 6 fights:
Donaire:

Arce
Nishioka
Matthuebla
WV2
Navarez
Montiel

Rigo:

Marroquin
Kennedy
Ramos
Casey
Corboda
Beranza

The disparity is huge. Rigo needs more experience in the pro ranks IMO. Donaire has had more title foghts than Rigo has had pro outings which is astonishing.

That said, im reallu looking forward to this, and it is the best fight to be made at SBW now that Mares has moved up


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

The quality of this win, if Donaire manages to do it, relies almost entirely on what Rigondeaux manages to accomplish after it.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Bryn said:


> The quality of this win, if Donaire manages to do it, relies almost entirely on what Rigondeaux manages to accomplish after it.


So very little, then?


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

this is one for the fans, no doubt. Donaire does not have to fight this guy. he figures this'll be a nice catapult into the featherweight division. a win, especially impressive, will quiet any doubters he has left...


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

dftaylor said:


> So very little, then?


Well that's what I think, yes.


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)




----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

dftaylor said:


> So very little, then?


Probs this.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

It's a great win for Donaire if he can take it, which I think he will. Too much experience and the chin factor. Still cheering Rigo on. Still everytime I hear somebody be like "DONAIRE #1 P4P" I'm like :uwot


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

I honestly think Rigo's record shouldnt be held against him here, lets forget about the fact he hasnt got a p4p record and look at the fact he is the most tremendously schooled boxer in the game, people are saying he's done nothing etc but this is a great fight, its one where Rigo has the skills to negate Donaire (if Donaire isnt disciplined which he sometmes isnt) but Rigo could be knocked out at any time. If he had a solid chin people would view this differently regardless of record (which in head to heads means little imo)


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

JamieC said:


> I honestly think Rigo's record shouldnt be held against him here, lets forget about the fact he hasnt got a p4p record and look at the fact he is the most tremendously schooled boxer in the game,


Let's remember the fact that's he beaten no one as a pro to really prove he's anything special. He's looked very good smashing up no-hopers like Willie Casey and Rico Ramos, but less than remarkable against guys like Ricardo Cordoba (still the best opponent he's faced, and one who put him on his arse). I don't see why being well-schooled somehow negates the fact that he's not really shown that level of ability against the best. It's a fair critcism.



> people are saying he's done nothing etc but this is a great fight, its one where Rigo has the skills to negate Donaire (if Donaire isnt disciplined which he sometmes isnt) but Rigo could be knocked out at any time. If he had a solid chin people would view this differently regardless of record (which in head to heads means little imo)


Rigo has the skills to fight negatively and deny Donaire chances, but I can't see him doing it consistently or in a way that lets him pick up the points. The chin is a major issue, because it makes Rigo fight very cautiously when he knows someone can hurt him. And Donaire is a brutal finisher when he's got his man on the hook.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

This fight reminds me of some kind of UFC event, what with Rigo having so few pro fights going up against someone as experienced as Donaire. It's pretty unusual at this level.

Experience counts for a lot in boxing though, especially when Donaire is the better of the two anyway and doesn't seem past it at all.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Somebody likened this fight to Froch - Bute. Hope that isn't what happens.


----------



## BUMPY (Jul 26, 2012)

Will Rigondeaux make the top 10 p4p list when he beats Donaire?


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

BUMPY KNUCKLES said:


> Will Rigondeaux make the top 10 p4p list when he beats Donaire?


Been asking people this too. He has to surely. It wouldn't be a case of Donaire being exposed cause we already know he is a beast. It'd just be a case of Rigo being really shitting good, better than a guy who is in the top 2-3 best in the world.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

BUMPY KNUCKLES said:


> Will Rigondeaux make the top 10 p4p list when he beats Donaire?


I don't see why not. He'd have one of the best recent wins of anyone in the world right now.


----------



## kingkodi (Jun 20, 2012)

dftaylor said:


> Let's remember the fact that's he beaten no one as a pro to really prove he's anything special. He's looked very good smashing up no-hopers like Willie Casey and Rico Ramos, but less than remarkable against guys like Ricardo Cordoba (still the best opponent he's faced, and *one who put him on his arse*). I don't see why being well-schooled somehow negates the fact that he's not really shown that level of ability against the best. It's a fair critcism.
> 
> Rigo has the skills to fight negatively and deny Donaire chances, but I can't see him doing it consistently or in a way that lets him pick up the points. The chin is a major issue, because it makes Rigo fight very cautiously when he knows someone can hurt him. And Donaire is a brutal finisher when he's got his man on the hook.


:nono his glove touched the canvas. You're probably right though DFT, Rigondeaux will need to put on a performance better than anything he's shown to date to beat Donaire.


----------



## BUMPY (Jul 26, 2012)

Agree with @Chacal and @Roe hes deserves the spot should he win. And simularly Donaire would be making a case for himself as number 1 or 2


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

If Rigo wins then he gets a place from 5-10 for me.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

kingcobra said:


> :nono his glove touched the canvas. You're probably right though DFT, Rigondeaux will need to put on a performance better than anything he's shown to date to beat Donaire.


Just as well he keeps improving and adding different aspects to his game.


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

dftaylor said:


> Let's remember the fact that's he beaten no one as a pro to really prove he's anything special. He's looked very good smashing up no-hopers like Willie Casey and Rico Ramos, but less than remarkable against guys like Ricardo Cordoba (still the best opponent he's faced, and one who put him on his arse). I don't see why being well-schooled somehow negates the fact that he's not really shown that level of ability against the best. It's a fair critcism.
> 
> Rigo has the skills to fight negatively and deny Donaire chances, but I can't see him doing it consistently or in a way that lets him pick up the points. The chin is a major issue, because it makes Rigo fight very cautiously when he knows someone can hurt him. And Donaire is a brutal finisher when he's got his man on the hook.


Well tbf against Cordoba he cruised to victory imo, and was hardly put on his arse, it was a clear slip imo. So imo he's still not been tested, he's looked sublime against everyone hes faced, his skillset is second to none imo and that would be a great achievement for Donaire to overcome.

I agree that he will fight negatively, but he will make Donaire pay for any mistakes should he make them, if he lunges in with wild hooks he will eat brutal counters, Donaire has to be on his a-game as much as Rigo imo and thats why i love this fight.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

BUMPY KNUCKLES said:


> Will Rigondeaux make the top 10 p4p list when he beats Donaire?


Will jake lamotta be the GOAT when he beats sergio martinez?


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Is a tactical chunder wise?


----------



## BUMPY (Jul 26, 2012)

Lunny said:


> Will jake lamotta be the GOAT when he beats sergio martinez?


Lamotta is slow as hell and wouldn't beat Martinez over 12 rounds.


----------



## Phileas Flash (Jul 13, 2012)

You guys have bigged this fight up quite well. Phileas Flash Jr. made his arrival a month ago so I've been a rare visitor to the site for a few weeks now, but if his nappy changes and crying mean I'm up in the middle of the night, it may not be so bad tonight! Any idea what time to expect the fight?


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Yep, is have Rigo a solid top 10 fighter should he win


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Phileas Flash said:


> You guys have bigged this fight up quite well. Phileas Flash Jr. made his arrival a month ago so I've been a rare visitor to the site for a few weeks now, but if his nappy changes and crying mean I'm up in the middle of the night, it may not be so bad tonight! Any idea what time to expect the fight?


8pm pacific time.


----------



## Phileas Flash (Jul 13, 2012)

Chacal said:


> 8pm pacific time.


Thanks mate :cheers


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Congratulations, @Phileas Flash


----------



## BUMPY (Jul 26, 2012)

Oi what time does the fight start lads?


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

BUMPY KNUCKLES said:


> Lamotta is slow as hell and wouldn't beat Martinez over 12 rounds.


And hes in his 90s. Still stands as much chance as Rigo.


----------



## Phileas Flash (Jul 13, 2012)

Thank you very much @Bryn H's the best thing in the world, and even has some wee boxing glove scratch mitts, so the training can begin. Yours is due a little down the line isn't he/she?
But to prevent dragging a boxing forum into a baby squeeing forum, what would be a good fight or two to watch to get an idea about Rigondeaux? Never seen him in action.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Guillermo Rigongetkayeaux'd


----------



## BUMPY (Jul 26, 2012)

Gonna be embarrasing half way through the fight when you realise Donaire ain't landing shit :lol:


----------



## BUMPY (Jul 26, 2012)

What times the fight doe?


----------



## Phileas Flash (Jul 13, 2012)

@Chacal told me it's 8pm Pacific time, which I equate to 5am BST. I hope I'm right in that.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

BUMPY KNUCKLES said:


> Gonna be embarrasing half way through the fight when you realise Donaire ain't landing shit :lol:


Well, he won't need to keep punching Rigo after he knocks him out. That would just be stupid and cruel!


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

Phileas Flash said:


> @Chacal told me it's 8pm Pacific time, which I equate to 5am BST. I hope I'm right in that.


I'm seeing HBO starting at 4 am your time. No undercard so straight into the main event


----------



## BUMPY (Jul 26, 2012)

dftaylor said:


> Well, he won't need to keep punching Rigo after he knocks him out. That would just be stupid and cruel!


:lol: I just can't wait to watch this now tbh no matter who wins!


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Phileas Flash said:


> Thank you very much @Bryn H's the best thing in the world, and even has some wee boxing glove scratch mitts, so the training can begin. Yours is due a little down the line isn't he/she?
> But to prevent dragging a boxing forum into a baby squeeing forum, what would be a good fight or two to watch to get an idea about Rigondeaux? Never seen him in action.


:good

Aye, mine is due on May 20th, so not long to go!

I would watch the Cordoba and Marroquin fights, which should give you a good idea of what the kid is like. The Casey fight is a 1 round body destruction, which is also worth a watch.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Vano-irons said:


> Yep, is have Rigo a solid top 10 fighter should he win


He'd have to win by conclusive knock out to achieve that for me. Scratching out a points win won't cut it.


----------



## BUMPY (Jul 26, 2012)

Still not sure when the fights on :-(


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Congrats @Phileas Flash!:good Or commiserations, whatever your outlook on the situation is.

Also, I don't know why people say that Rigo "slipped" against Cordoba or call the validity of the knockdown into question. He was far from hurt or anything, but it was definitely a legitimate KD, he got caught by a perfectly-timed shot as he stepped into range and it sent him over.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

BUMPY KNUCKLES said:


> Still not sure when the fights on :-(


4am.


----------



## BUMPY (Jul 26, 2012)

Roe said:


> 4am.


Oh man I'ma need some coffee for this


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Phileas Flash said:


> Thank you very much @Bryn H's the best thing in the world, and even has some wee boxing glove scratch mitts, so the training can begin. Yours is due a little down the line isn't he/she?
> But to prevent dragging a boxing forum into a baby squeeing forum, what would be a good fight or two to watch to get an idea about Rigondeaux? Never seen him in action.



















Enjoy :good


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

dftaylor said:


> He'd have to win by conclusive knock out to achieve that for me. Scratching out a points win won't cut it.


So you talk about how he's going to get ruined but if he gets a win against the second/third best boxer on the planet, even if it's a close points win, it won't cut it? That's so retarded.


----------



## scribbs (Dec 8, 2012)

I think Donaire will have too much experience & will a close UD but there may be a knockdown or 2 along the way. Intriguing fight


----------



## 084 (Jun 5, 2012)

Dan Rafael ESPN reports, via the New York State Athletic Commission, that Donaire's purse is $1.32 million, with Rigondeaux earning a career-high $750,000 purse for the bout.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

LP said:


> Dan Rafael ESPN reports, via the New York State Athletic Commission, that Donaire's purse is $1.32 million, with Rigondeaux earning a career-high $750,000 purse for the bout.


Lovely that.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

He doesn't have the depth of opposition imo


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

can rigondeaux fight back? what happens when donaire steps up the speed? donaire can be paticient and he fights at the perfect distance so he can see what he wants to do. he can counter with the left hook or maybe the straight right to the body or an uppercut with either hand. donaire has all the advantages here. it's really up to rigondeaux to make the fight, he can spoil for sure but, can he make donaire think? make him work? make him hurt? take over and win this fight? I don't think so...


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

:lol: I'm not even gonna say 'told ya so' when this shit goes down. Donaire KO in 6. Different leagues


----------



## 084 (Jun 5, 2012)

Vano-irons said:


> :lol: I'm not even gonna say 'told ya so' when this shit goes down. Donaire KO in 6. Different leagues


i've bet big on this (big for me anyway) so you best be right :yep


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

LP said:


> i've bet big on this (big for me anyway) so you best be right :yep


2/1 odds are pretty juicy for a donaire ko.


----------



## 084 (Jun 5, 2012)

Chacal said:


> 2/1 odds are pretty juicy for a donaire ko.


got 7/4 with a free £50 bet with coral


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

LP said:


> i've bet big on this (big for me anyway) so you best be right :yep


:lol: hope so mate. I've got 30 on Donaire myself (the most I've ever bet on a fight, go me!)


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Vano-irons said:


> :lol: I'm not even gonna say 'told ya so' when this shit goes down. Donaire KO in 6. Different leagues


:lol: I am. I'm gonna be all up in people's grills being a dick when Donaire KOs Rigo.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Lunny said:


> :lol: I am. I'm gonna be all up in people's grills being a dick when Donaire KOs Rigo.


I'm gonna go in Broner-mode, and G-Brones ain't even fighting.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

:lol:


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

:lol: 
:broner


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Roe said:


> :lol:


:lol:


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Pabby said:


> I'm gonna go in Broner-mode, and G-Brones ain't even fighting.


It is on.


----------



## Phileas Flash (Jul 13, 2012)

Can't work out how to do multiple quotes, so I'll kick it manual style... @Bryn the clock is ticking, funny how quick that 9 months seems to have gone now. It's like I've started a new life. It's great! Thanks for the suggestions. @Pabby thanks dude, it's definitely congratulations  @Chacal thanks for the links. Just watched the Marroquin fight. Conclusions: He is sharp with good counters, good movement, patience, and excellent use/control of distance. Didn't like getting inside though, with his lead hand covering his body was a little exposed to the left hooks which hurt him, and his power didn't look devastating.

I'll probably be back at 4. Cheers and good luck to those trying to stay awake!
:horse


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Finna get real in hurr.

:budden


----------



## 084 (Jun 5, 2012)

Vano-irons said:


> :lol: hope so mate. I've got 30 on Donaire myself (the most I've ever bet on a fight, go me!)


:lol: good luck man


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

June 22 @Pabby will go crrraaaaaaaaaaazzzzzzzzzzzyyyyyyyyyyy!


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

allenko1 said:


> June 22 @Pabby will go crrraaaaaaaaaaazzzzzzzzzzzyyyyyyyyyyy!


Paulie Macaroni gon' get COOKED.






:bronesdnr


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Phileas Flash said:


> Can't work out how to do multiple quotes, so I'll kick it manual style...
> @Bryn the clock is ticking, funny how quick that 9 months seems to have gone now. It's like I've started a new life. It's great! Thanks for the suggestions.
> @Pabby thanks dude, it's definitely congratulations
> @Chacal thanks for the links. Just watched the Marroquin fight. Conclusions: He is sharp with good counters, good movement, patience, and excellent use/control of distance. Didn't like getting inside though, with his lead hand covering his body was a little exposed to the left hooks which hurt him, and his power didn't look devastating.
> ...


Dropped a much bigger man twice, I'd say he has power.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Paulie gonna beat Broner.


----------



## adamcanavan (Jun 5, 2012)

dftaylor said:


> He'd have to win by conclusive knock out to achieve that for me. Scratching out a points win won't cut it.


I think hes deserved of a place if he beats donaire in anyway, i mean donaire is the p4p no2-3


----------



## BUMPY (Jul 26, 2012)

Most I ever won on a fight was zab judah vs Kaizer Mabuza, I don't remember the odds or why I actually even bet on it but I layed a couple hundred on zab outright and won some decent doe


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Roe said:


> Paulie gonna beat Broner.


nah, kid...


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Roe said:


> Paulie gonna beat Broner.


Haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa, this ninja wilin'.

:broner


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Maybe not but with the right gameplan and discipline Paulie might be able to make it interesting IMO.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

I'll be elated if Paulie beats Broner.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

yall are really butt hurt over broner beating rees and the FACT that he would have whooped burns...


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

I've got £15 on Donaire KO. Big spender here.


----------



## BUMPY (Jul 26, 2012)

Broner will destroy Malignaggi I'm 100% sure of it.


----------



## BUMPY (Jul 26, 2012)

I'm feeling sleepy 4am seems so far away!


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

Just laid a fiver down. Anyone wanna try and go lower?


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

Cannae even stay up for this either. Sunday shifts <<<<<<<<


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Just woke up like an hour ago. Being nocturnal is a double edged sword. Gonna watch the UFC before the Donaire-Rigo fight, considering there's fuck all of an undercard.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Post Box said:


> Cannae even stay up for this either. Sunday shifts <<<<<<<<


Same. Double pay though>>>>


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Time to get on that Mountain Dew Energy, I reckon. Probably shouldn't have spent the last 6 hours drinking knowing that I intended to stay awake.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Cabbage Reeves >


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Post Box said:


> Just laid a fiver down. Anyone wanna try and go lower?


Gonna put the 3.50 I attempted to use when having an eBay battle with @Lunny down on Donaire.


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

Lunny said:


> Same. Double pay though>>>>


Don't even get it. Lulz


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

Pabby said:


> Gonna put the 3.50 I attempted to use when having an eBay battle with @Lunny down on Donaire.


I stuck it on Donaire rounds 4-6, £42 profit. read it and weep, @Chacal


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Drunk and got hand job. Unlikely to make it through 4am


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

Post Box said:


> Cannae even stay up for this either. Sunday shifts <<<<<<<<


I am!


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Flash Jab said:


> Just woke up like an hour ago. Being nocturnal is a double edged sword. Gonna watch the UFC before the Donaire-Rigo fight, considering there's fuck all of an undercard.


Undercard isn't televised, the fight is at 4am mate!



Post Box said:


> I stuck it on Donaire rounds 4-6, £42 profit. read it and weep, @Chacal


Why would I weep?



dftaylor said:


> Drunk and got hand job. Unlikely to make it through 4am


:lol:


----------



## BUMPY (Jul 26, 2012)

I have eaten too much and feel sick, I just don't know if I'm capable of staying awake till 4


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Donaire by mid rounds stoppage, not expecting a war of any kind, but this fight is going to intriguing while it lasts, or until Donaire lands that left hook flush on Rigo's chin that is


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Rigo enthusiasts gonna have egg on their faces tonight.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Flaming egg.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Flegg.


----------



## BUMPY (Jul 26, 2012)

I feel so sick, had a cheat day today and haven't stopped eating from breakfast till now, I'm like a beached whale half awake sprawled out on my bed, saliva is trickling down my cheek onto the keyboard and I'm breathing heavily like a long time smoker, I feel vile.


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

This is the most I've been hyped for a fight in a long time.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

dkos said:


> This is the most I've been hyped for a fight in a long time.


You and me also .


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

it better be good...


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

dftaylor said:


> Drunk and got hand job. Unlikely to make it through 4am


Well at least we know who won the EVT.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Bryn said:


> Well at least we know who won the EVT.


Yeah, and it wasn't me!


----------



## adamcanavan (Jun 5, 2012)

Really like both fighters and i'm edging very very marginally to rigo on points, no result would shock me in this fight


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Anyone watching the undercard stream?

http://www.toprank.tv/index.jsp


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Bryn said:


> Anyone watching the undercard stream?
> 
> http://www.toprank.tv/index.jsp


I made a thread on it.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Chacal said:


> I made a thread on it.


I posted in it.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Arena looks mental, such a weird but awesome venue for boxing.


----------



## 084 (Jun 5, 2012)

yum yum


----------



## Twelvey (Jun 6, 2012)

Checking in. 
Just got in from work, i fucking stink of cheap skittles vodka mix. Times no neets on?


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

12downfor10 said:


> Checking in.
> Just got in from work, i fucking stink of cheap skittles vodka mix. Times no neets on?


4am.


----------



## BUMPY (Jul 26, 2012)

That top rank link dun stopped working?


----------



## Twelvey (Jun 6, 2012)

Cheers bryn 
@Chacal who did marky pick?


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

12downfor10 said:


> Cheers bryn
> @Chacal who did marky pick?


He had Donaire KO.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

12downfor10 said:


> Cheers bryn
> @Chacal who did marky pick?


Donaire brutal KO within 6 rounds.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Looks like I can be in bed by 4:30. :smoke


Where is everyone?


----------



## BUMPY (Jul 26, 2012)

Bryn said:


> Looks like I can be in bed by 4:30. :smoke
> 
> Where is everyone?


whats happening whens it on?


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










Wakey, wakey. :jjj


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

BUMPY KNUCKLES said:


> whats happening whens it on?


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)




----------



## BUMPY (Jul 26, 2012)

Bryn said:


>


Ah really helpful response that!


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

rigondeaux winning would be an upset, make no mistake about that. I see donaire coming out fast, sending the message that you don't know what this is like. rigondeaux feels that power and speed, then spoils the rest of the night to lose by decision. basically, this will look a lot like what donaire's fights look like...


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

What's his face literally said "Stop it" to the ref before the first KD of the 3rd round.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

[/URL]


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

@Pabby :rofl

@Flea Man


----------



## BUMPY (Jul 26, 2012)

allenko1 said:


> rigondeaux winning would be an upset, make no mistake about that. I see donaire coming out fast, sending the message that you don't know what this is like. rigondeaux feels that power and speed, then spoils the rest of the night to lose by decision. basically, this will look a lot like what donaire's fights look like...


Donaire will get caught if he does that.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Top Rank stream has stopped working for me.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)




----------



## BUMPY (Jul 26, 2012)

Said that earlier, I am enjoying it not on boxnation but not on boxnation though now


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

BUMPY KNUCKLES said:


> Donaire will get caught if he does that.


it's up to rigondeaux to make the fight. so, if that happens, it'll be a hell of a fight...


----------



## BUMPY (Jul 26, 2012)

Is this the last fight before Donaires demise?


----------



## Shocked Quartz (Jul 24, 2012)

Bryn said:


> Top Rank stream has stopped working for me.


Edit: I'm pissed + don't know what's going on...


----------



## BUMPY (Jul 26, 2012)

wtf am I watching right now.


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

That was one hell of an undercard Bob...


----------



## 084 (Jun 5, 2012)

@Pabby :rofl you fricken legend


----------



## BUMPY (Jul 26, 2012)

fucking boxnation suck


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Vano checking in


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Just watched the R kelly sex tape with @Pabby and @Hook!

it was better than the undercard.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Chacal said:


> Just watched the R kelly sex tape with @Pabby and @Hook!
> 
> it was better than the undercard.


Didn't R Kelly make a sex tape with an underage girl?


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Chacal said:


> Just watched the R kelly sex tape with @Pabby and @Hook!
> 
> it was better than the undercard.


know how I know you're gay?


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

allenko1 said:


> know how I know you're gay?


Because I sexed a man.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

allenko1 said:


> know how I know you're gay?


You can always recognise one of your own?


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

I've got some wicked bad tooth ache.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Sheeeiitttt. Another 1st round kayo.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Ayo, shout out Vannington Ironsfield, Bryn, Allen, and R Kelly for dressing up like a gay Zorro in the video for Hotel(which is the soundtrack to my life upon waking up every morning).


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Bryn said:


> You can always recognise one of your own?


please. i been trying to be cool. it's a fight night so im happy. ill let you make it tonight...


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Any idea on running order? How many of these mismatch undercard fights do I need to sit through before I get to see the mismatch main event?


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

allenko1 said:


> please. i been trying to be cool.


:lol: Keep trying.


----------



## Shocked Quartz (Jul 24, 2012)

Donaire is going to piss this, the idea that this is some sort of super-fight is laughable.


----------



## Shocked Quartz (Jul 24, 2012)

Bunce seems to have sorted out his shoes, in previous late-night broaddcasts that I've seen they have looked well shabby.


----------



## Shocked Quartz (Jul 24, 2012)

Barry Jones is a quality guest.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Morning all :hi:

Might as well just use this as the rbr thread.


----------



## Shocked Quartz (Jul 24, 2012)

Currently sitting in my underpants, bored, washing down a Rustlers burger with a Diet Lilt. Another first round KO. Yawn.


----------



## Shocked Quartz (Jul 24, 2012)

You have to worry for Bunce's liver, that crimson face suggests some naughty drinking. Anyone remember the Haye-Maccarinelli broadcast on Setanta where he was swaying in a non-existant breeze because he was so pissed as Claude Abrams looked on aghast?


----------



## 084 (Jun 5, 2012)

Can of fosters and some chocy fingers playing tribez on ipad til main event comes on


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

This is like a Frank Maloney undercard :lol:


----------



## Shocked Quartz (Jul 24, 2012)

Eating a Pepperami in pitta with Primula cheese spread, washed down with a Dr Pepper. Another first round KO. Yawn.


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Love a stacked card.


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

This undercard has just put all the more pressure on the Main Event delivering!


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Shocked Quartz said:


> Eating a Pepperami in pitta with Primula cheese spread, washed down with a Dr Pepper. Another first round KO. Yawn.


I got a bag of twiglets and a bottle of lucozade sport.

Even though this undercard is really weak, sometimes it's better to have a load of early knockouts than a few dull fights that drag on.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

American adverts are cheesy as fuck.


----------



## Shocked Quartz (Jul 24, 2012)

Bunce has a bad relationship with the editorial team on Boxnation, there was a jibe earlier from him and I've heard them having arguments over the mic when they've broadcast it by accident. You heard it here first. PS, Bradly sucks balls as a commentator.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Undercard is WAQ, b.

Juan Diaz is back tonight by the way, in Texas so probably at some ungodly hour.


----------



## Shocked Quartz (Jul 24, 2012)

Bryn said:


> American adverts are cheesy as fuck.


Support boxing with your purchase. Or are you living in Yank land?


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

Miller time and some BBQ Beef Pringles.

Am suffering MMA till HBO kicks off


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Shocked Quartz said:


> Support boxing with your purchase. Or are you living in Yank land?


I'm watching UFC.


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

Pabby said:


> Undercard is WAQ, b.
> 
> Juan Diaz is back tonight by the way, in Texas so probably at some ungodly hour.


That show started up 20 mins ago but I haven't got that station. War Diaz! 
Nice guy. I bumped into him at the Donaire fight in Dec.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Anyone got a peanut allergy..


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Roe said:


> Anyone got a peanut allergy..


Nope.


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

Roe said:


> Anyone got a peanut allergy..


Negative.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Nice sprawl from Uriah Hall.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Mr.Gilfoid said:


> That show started up 20 mins ago but I haven't got that station. War Diaz!
> Nice guy. I bumped into him at the Donaire fight in Dec.


Yeah checked earlier, on some obscure Fox channel I can never find.

He definitely didn't seem the type that would be making a comeback anyways, what with all the law stuff. Hope it works out well for him though, always liked him. One of the more underrated - or overlooked at least - fighters in the last few years.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Pabby said:


> Undercard is WAQ, b.
> 
> Juan Diaz is back tonight by the way, in Texas so probably at some ungodly hour.


no American tv for that. it'll be on tomorrow afternoon though...


----------



## Shocked Quartz (Jul 24, 2012)

Bryn said:


> I'm watching UFC.


Unlucky


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Let's do this!


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

Pabby said:


> Yeah checked earlier, on some obscure Fox channel I can never find.
> 
> He definitely didn't seem the type that would be making a comeback anyways, what with all the law stuff. Hope it works out well for him though, always liked him. One of the more underrated - or overlooked at least - fighters in the last few years.


Although he's a giant by your standards, I didn't realize just how wee he was! Apparently GBP have signed a big deal with the Fox channel.

HBO IS ON!!!!


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

allenko1 said:


> no American tv for that. it'll be on tomorrow afternoon though...


Ah, I'll take that, least there's a possibility I'll catch it at some point then.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Shocked Quartz said:


> Unlucky


:conf Now Ice Hockey.


----------



## 084 (Jun 5, 2012)

Roe said:


> Anyone got a peanut allergy..


no but they are disgusting little things, all flavours


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Buzzing hard, lads. Buzzing hard.


----------



## Shocked Quartz (Jul 24, 2012)

Just tweeted Bunce asking for a shout out. Don't all thank me at once.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

HBO on :bbb


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

WAAAAAAAAAR DONAIRE!!!!!!


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

LP said:


> no but they are disgusting little things, all flavours


Weirdo...


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Mr.Gilfoid said:


> Although he's a giant by your standards


:lol: I'm actually a decent amount taller than him.:deal


----------



## Shocked Quartz (Jul 24, 2012)

Bryn said:


> Buzzing hard, lads. Buzzing hard.


M Cat supply from 2011 still going strong? Or is it a rumble pack situated in the crotch area as Ryu beats you up slowly on easy mode?


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

Pabby said:


> :lol: I'm actually a decent amount taller than him.:deal


"decent" meaning 1" right?

More in terms of how you perceive lightweights my man:lol:

They better not just turn HBO into a Bob Arum propaganda machine:nono


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Shocked Quartz said:


> M Cat supply from 2011 still going strong? Or is it a rumble pack situated in the crotch area as Ryu beats you up slowly on easy mode?


:lol:


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

The Jackal is probably my favourite current boxing nickname.


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

CHB :happy


----------



## Shocked Quartz (Jul 24, 2012)

Doghouse! Bunce you cunt, I thought I'd come through for us then!


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

Max laying it on THICK!


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Shocked Quartz said:


> Just tweeted Bunce asking for a shout out. Don't all thank me at once.


Worked allegedly :good

Cheers @Bunce

Still watchin' on HBO doe.

¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Wonder if Rigo' has realised he has a right hand.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Actually BoxNation > HBO at the moment. Showing this cracking montage thing that's being shown in New York now.


----------



## Shocked Quartz (Jul 24, 2012)

Roe said:


> Worked allegedly :good
> 
> Cheers @Bunce
> 
> ...


OK wasn't listening properly, thought he missed CHB out. Slightly pissed.


----------



## Phileas Flash (Jul 13, 2012)

I'm checking back in. You guys slept and reawaked, like some boxing phoenixes?


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Rigo ready..


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Excellent production. This is how you do it. Big hype.


----------



## 084 (Jun 5, 2012)

Let's goooooooooooooooooooooooo

changed my mind, reckon this going to be really close fight


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Ive switched my allegiance to Rigo for the fight, mon the Cuban!


----------



## Shocked Quartz (Jul 24, 2012)

Donaire KO round 7, you heard it here first.


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Fucking pumped!!!!!!


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

I love that arena. It's gorgeous.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Donaire is such a ******. :lol:


----------



## kingkodi (Jun 20, 2012)

War Jackal!


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Tittays.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Donaire wins in a dull affair or more likely, takes Rigo out, possibly in brutal Montiel style fashion. Depends on if Rigo pulls away from the table if things don't go his way.

Colonel Bob on commentary too. Buffer doing the intros. Perfect.


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Bryn said:


> Donaire is such a ******. :lol:


:lol: Aye, absolute fruit. He's the kind of guy you'd mug on the street if you didn't know any better


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Bryn said:


> Donaire is such a ******. :lol:


You're such a ******.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Wallet said:


> You're such a ******.


Fuck you, Barry.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

The size of that fucking entourage, man.


----------



## Jay (May 31, 2012)

WAAAAAAAAR Rigo!!!


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Donaire KO1.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Let's go! :bbb


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Donaire in 6


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Bryn said:


> Fuck you, Barry.


Sorry to show you up in front of your friends.


----------



## Phileas Flash (Jul 13, 2012)

yyyyyyeeeeeeeeaaaaaahhhhhhhh!:bbb:lp


----------



## Shocked Quartz (Jul 24, 2012)

Weird set up there, mental.


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

Bombs away early!


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Donaire looks huge.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Fuuck this is tense already! Rigo looking sharp


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Who's winning? Uh, Rigo? Obviously? Come on, Bob. This isnt an even round.


----------



## Shocked Quartz (Jul 24, 2012)

Lots of them holding hands, quite gay, not happy.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Rigo takes the first.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Elite level boxing so far. Gotta love this already!

1-0 Rigo


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

10-9 rigo, heart is racing, we're in for a fight, oh my.


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

10-9 Rigo. Caught Donaire a few times. Nonito clearly looking for the left hook already


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Very good first round Rigo, very quick and accurate! H'es speed is bothering Donaire.

10-9 Rigo.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Donaire 10-7.


----------



## Phileas Flash (Jul 13, 2012)

Very high standard, Rigondeaux wins the round for me. Great stuff


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Kellerman dropping boms on RJJ.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

No question Rigo believes in himself, which was my biggest worry for him after his chin. That weigh in stuff was bollocks as usual.


----------



## Shocked Quartz (Jul 24, 2012)

Second round even, Rigondeaux ahead 20-19. Donaire edging the event.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

20-18 rigo


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Thought Nonito edged the second, close round though

19-19


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Hard to call the 2nd round. I think Rigo landed the slightly better shots so I'd shade to him. 2-0.


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

1-1 l, Donaire round. Both cagey as expected. Nonito having a few problems closing the distance


----------



## Shocked Quartz (Jul 24, 2012)

Wallet said:


> Kellerman dropping boms on RJJ.


What dies that mean?


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

even rounds hahaha


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

WAR Macklin.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Donaire could just get completely outboxed here.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

30-27 rigo

Rigo's chin ain't that bad I guess.


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

2-1 Donaire. Close round again, but Nonito caught Rigo with a hard right at the end.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

3-0 Rigo.

And some of you said he had no chance?

WAR @Chacal

:aaron


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Excellent third from Rigo, very accurate and counter punched well. Donaire caught him with one good but Rigo took it well.

29-28 Rigo.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Style for style, I'd love to see Mayweather vs. Rigo. The weight obviously makes it impossible though.


----------



## Lilo (Jun 4, 2012)

I NEED A LINK!!!!


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

40-36 rigo

his chin is not bad at all you wanks hahaha


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

4-0 Rigo.


----------



## Phileas Flash (Jul 13, 2012)

oh yes, all kicked off at the end there. Love it!


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

2-2. Rigondeaux round. Landed some nice body shots and seemingly got the better of the exchange late on. Interesting


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Close fourth, both traded big shots, just gave Rigo the slight edge!

He can take Donaire's punch it seems so far.

39-37 Rigo.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

4-0 Rigo for me.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Rigo with the headlock.


----------



## Lilo (Jun 4, 2012)

Just woke up, slept in. Fuck.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Vano-irons said:


> 2-1 Donaire. Close round again, but Nonito caught Rigo with a hard right at the end.


Man up lad. Rigo has won every round.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

This is the round I stop scoring. No idea who I give that to. Fuck it.


----------



## Shocked Quartz (Jul 24, 2012)

Legging it big time is Rigondeaux


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Another round for Rigo in the 5th. Donaire has to hurt him with something if he wants to win this.

49-46 Rigo


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Rigonnnawindoe
@Lunny @Pabby


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Vano-irons said:


> 2-1 Donaire. Close round again, but Nonito caught Rigo with a hard right at the end.


Man up lad. Rigo has won every round.


----------



## Teeto (May 31, 2012)

Just woke up


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Colonel Bob needs to shut the fuck up. Says he's gonna leave it to the judges, despite scoring it pitifully.


----------



## Lilo (Jun 4, 2012)

Quick recap on first 6 - eventually got it on!


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

59-55 Rigo, another round for him.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Bradley a G.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

6-0


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

So Rigo's not only lasted the 6 rounds.. he's won them all!


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Teeto said:


> Just woke up


Donaire putting on a clinic here fella


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Bob has Rigo down by two points. Is he having a fucking laugh?


----------



## Shocked Quartz (Jul 24, 2012)

Time for plan b for Donaire. Prob a couple of rounds down at least.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Donaire's arguably taken the 2nd and 5th for me, but yeah.................

Rigo should've been DQ'd for pulling his head down tbg.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

7-0


----------



## Shocked Quartz (Jul 24, 2012)

Horrible fight.


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Had Donaire taking the 7th, not enough activity from Rigo.

58-56 Rigo


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

4-3 Donaire. Donaire round. Rigo didn't throw a punch.


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

Flash Jab said:


> Bob has Rigo down by two points. Is he having a fucking laugh?


WTF??


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Fuck all happening anymore.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

8-0


----------



## kingkodi (Jun 20, 2012)

Bob full of it as usual


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Edit ive fucked up my scorecard.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Even his fucking wife is bored!


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Vano-irons said:


> 4-3 Donaire. Donaire round. Rigo didn't throw a punch.


Fuck off lad hahaha


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Think I also have Rigo winning every round here. It's not even as if Donaire is throwing that much more than him. Apart from plodding forward he's doing nothing. Rigo just purely outboxing him.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

I can just imagine the general tomorrow on ESB. Fucking carnage.


----------



## Teeto (May 31, 2012)

Just came round to my mates house and he's just woke up too but had the fight on repeat so I'm watching it now, up to round 6, missed the first 4 rounds but in good

Thought Rigo won round 5

Not reading your posts in case of spoilers lads


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Rigonnagetrobbeddoe


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

88-83 Rigo


----------



## Lilo (Jun 4, 2012)

:lol: "STEP TO THE LEFT!"

Chacal then bangs him with an uppercut when he does.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

9-0

Closest it can be is 6-3.


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

5-4 Rigo. He was busier (not much) and landed a few. One of these is going to have to take a chance soon


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Donaire 7-1


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Donaire moving into beast mode now! Gonna be an interesting last 3 rounds if he fights all pressure now!

And there's a knockdown!


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Here we go.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Donaire has finally woken up.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Donaire stepping off the gas.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Shut up though


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Back to counter punching mode. Fuck sake.


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Donaire with the knockdown in the 10th, Rigo didnt seem all that hurt though, more flash KD than anything

96-93 Rigo.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Mistake by Donaire though because as soon as he started to get success by being aggressive, he went back to boxing and started losing the round again. 10-8 for Nonito though and if he fights all action in the last 2 rounds I think he could turn this around and maybe get the stoppage. Gotta be aggressive though.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Donaire is having success when coming forward. He keeps reverting to counter punching and he's not doing anything.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

I'm dying hurr. Rigo still won this though.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Rigo could probably do 36 rounds.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Donaire still too wary of what Rigo can do. If he wants to win this fight (and properly win, not just hope for a gift on the cards), he has to go all out right now.


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Rigo back to doing what he does best, taking Nonito to school

106-102 Rigo, Donaire needs a knock out.


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

Vano-irons said:


> 5-4 Rigo. He was busier (not much) and landed a few. One of these is going to have to take a chance soon


is this cause you picked Nonito? :lol: schooling here


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Rigo has just won the round in the first ten seconds. Game over.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Nonito half blind for the final round as well. Rigo going for the finish!


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Very bad night for Nonito. No way did he win this fight. Rigo UD. He's arrived.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Rigo has this. Told you all. Fuck you all. Rigo is the best!


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

114-113 Donaire, the KD wins it for him.


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

it's not often a pick of mine goes so right, last on was Froch-Bute ffs, but i got this one (as long as no robbery)


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

116-111 Rigo, great 12th for him. 

Take a bow son, unbelievable performance


----------



## Jay (May 31, 2012)

Rigo >>
:war


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

117-110 Rigo. And I feel even that's a little kind to Donaire.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Shut up Bob. Don't even say you have Nonito winning. Stay on that fence.


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

Bryn said:


> 114-113 Donaire, the KD wins it for him.


eh? that was the only round i gave him


----------



## adamcanavan (Jun 5, 2012)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA, So smug right now. So clear to rigo


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

114-113 Rigondeaux


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

If they rob this I'll cry.


----------



## kingkodi (Jun 20, 2012)

Schooling by Rigo.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

p4p #1 my arse.


----------



## Meast (Jun 3, 2012)

Was hoping for fireworks in the last, nevermind


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Bryn said:


> 114-113 Donaire, the KD wins it for him.


:lol:


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Dont tell me its a fucking robbery now:twisted


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

JamieC said:


> eh? that was the only round i gave him


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

114-113, 115-112, 116-111 all to the winner by UD Guillermo Rigondeaux!!!!


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Donaire ko8 on my card.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Deal with it: the boxing match


----------



## kingkodi (Jun 20, 2012)

Yeah! Rigo!


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Yessssssssssssssssssssss!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Fuck that judge who scored it 114-113


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

@dftaylor is a wanker @Vano-irons is a wanker, @Lunny is a wanker @Pabby is a wanker @Chacal is god

:aaron


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

Bryn said:


>


:lol: sold me completely


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Bryn said:


>


You mad now? :lol:


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

:lol: Aaaah tomorrow's gonna be funny on here. No trouble lads


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Chacal said:


> @dftaylor is a wanker @Vano-irons is a wanker, @Lunny is a wanker @Pabby is a wanker @Chacal is god
> 
> :aaron


EVT'd yourself by letting your team pick Donaire though.


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Chacal said:


> @dftaylor is a wanker @Vano-irons is a wanker, @Lunny is a wanker @Pabby is a wanker @Chacal is god
> 
> :aaron


I was proven wrong to, thought Donaire would get to him at some point and stop him mid rounds. Rigo took Donaires punch much better than I thought he would.

Btw mate what do you think of the Cubans chin now?


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

This was FAR from a schooling some are making to out to be. Rigo deserved the nod on my card, making Ninito miss a fair few times. But he wasn't getting that much of his work off


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Wasn't scoring, Donaire could've had maybe 3/4 rounds with the KD.

With that, I had Dorito taking it 117-110.


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

World war 3 right now in the ESB general right now btw :lol:


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Chacal said:


> @dftaylor is a wanker @Vano-irons is a wanker, @Lunny is a wanker @Pabby is a wanker @Chacal is god
> 
> :aaron


:lol: do I need to wt your Hatton / Senchenko quote up again?


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Vano-irons said:


> This was FAR from a schooling some are making to out to be. Rigo deserved the nod on my card, making Ninito miss a fair few times. But he wasn't getting that much of his work off


A lot of the work Rigo was doing was understated, even when Donaire landed with big shots, Rigo was more often than not catching him in between them with nice counters.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

:lol: Donaire getting booed when he said he had a bad shoulder. Even though he said it wasn't an excuse, just saying how it is.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Vano-irons said:


> :lol: do I need to wt your Hatton / Senchenko quote up again?


you were much much more hands on with this than I was. This is a massive evt. And @dftaylor would be better off hanging himself.


----------



## adamcanavan (Jun 5, 2012)

Nothing wrong with guillermo's chin


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Robbery


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

adamcanavan said:


> Nothing wrong with guillermo's chin


Fact:deal


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Congrats to @Chacal


----------



## Teeto (May 31, 2012)

Waiting for the decision

I have Rigo up by one point without seeing the first 4 rounds. The commentators on box nation are a bit biased towards Donaire IMO


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Donaire saying he fell into the trap of thinking he'd win and admits he didn't study Rigo enough. "I should have."


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

Wiirdo said:


> Look silly? :lol:
> 
> Nobody is making an elite fighter like Donaire look silly.





dftaylor said:


> It's a pretty easy one to pick. Rigo is all hype as a pro, having looked ponderous and gun-shy against moderate opposition. Donaire has been smashing the shit out of the best guys he's faced. Negative like Nishioka? Smashed. Aggressive like Montiel? Smashed.
> 
> I admire how HBO and some writers/posters have managed to overrate the guy and his chances on Saturday, but this is going to end painfully for Rigo, or in a tedious, humiliating points loss.





Lunny said:


> And hes in his 90s. Still stands as much chance as Rigo.


uummmm.....this is awkward


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

"No excuses but *insert excuse*"


----------



## Jay (May 31, 2012)

Vano-irons said:


> This was FAR from a schooling some are making to out to be. Rigo deserved the nod on my card, making Ninito miss a fair few times. But he wasn't getting that much of his work off


You were watching a different fight. This was a schooling.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

That Chisora fight is shocking.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

I'm so happy. It's explainable. Vano, give me my fucking props.


----------



## adamcanavan (Jun 5, 2012)

Flash Jab said:


> Congrats to @Chacal


Wheres my one?


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

Vano-irons said:


> This was FAR from a schooling some are making to out to be. Rigo deserved the nod on my card, making Ninito miss a fair few times. But he wasn't getting that much of his work off


it really was on my card, not close and i love nonito


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

Hook! said:


> Rigo is gunna make him look silly, bad stylistic match up for Donaire IMO. Rigo UD.


hehehehehe


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Do people really think Rigondeaux schooled him :lol: 

He made Nonito miss a bunch, but he hardly beat him up. I stand by that Rigo didn't do hardly anything in most of the rounds. I had it a close fight, with Rigo just ahead


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Props to the guys that firmly picked Rigo. @Chacal @adamcanavan etc

Lolz to the guys that firmly said he had no chance. @vano @dft @Lunny

Splinters to the guys such as myself that sat on the fence.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

People really think this was a "schooling"? I don't think Rigo showed nearly enough offense to warrant that claim to be honest. He won clearly enough though, shout outs Rigo. Shout outs Donaire.


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

gimme my fucking props  didn't go back on myself once


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Vano-irons said:


> Do people really think Rigondeaux schooled him :lol:
> 
> He made Nonito miss a bunch, but he hardly beat him up. I stand by that Rigo didn't do hardly anything in most of the rounds. I had it a close fight, with Rigo just ahead


He really did mate. At least IMO. Donaire was outfoxed all night.


----------



## Teeto (May 31, 2012)

Rigo is the man


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

Vano-irons said:


> Do people really think Rigondeaux schooled him :lol:
> 
> He made Nonito miss a bunch, but he hardly beat him up. I stand by that Rigo didn't do hardly anything in most of the rounds. I had it a close fight, with Rigo just ahead


you dont have to beat someone up to school them, i think the general consensus is this was a schooling and it will be remembered as such

also anyone know why whenever i try to quote its not multiquoting my other post's multiquote still? @Jay @Roe


----------



## Teeto (May 31, 2012)

Pabby said:


> People really think this was a "schooling"? I don't think Rigo showed nearly enough offense to warrant that claim to be honest. He won clearly enough though, shout outs Rigo. Shout outs Donaire.


Yeah I agree.

Big Rigo fan here though, love that style, not a big combination puncher though is he


----------



## Jay (May 31, 2012)

Hook! said:


> gimme my fucking props  didn't go back on myself once


no. Shut up or I gulag you.


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

Pabby said:


> People really think this was a "schooling"? I don't think Rigo showed nearly enough offense to warrant that claim to be honest. He won clearly enough though, shout outs Rigo. Shout outs Donaire.


he didnt have to, winning at a pedestrian pace dropping one round is a schooling, he did enough every round without breaking a sweat


----------



## Jay (May 31, 2012)

JamieC said:


> you dont have to beat someone up to school them, i think the general consensus is this was a schooling and it will be remembered as such
> 
> also anyone know why whenever i try to quote its not multiquoting my other post's multiquote still? @Jay @Roe


Can you run that by me again? And tell me every step you take (no police) to achieve whatever you're trying to achieve.


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

Jay said:


> no. Shut up or I gulag you.


because you were wrong?


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

ps panic over multiquote issue solved itself @Jay @Roe


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Rigo outboxed him, hurt him in the first, made him miss like a bitch, hit him with great shots, fucked his eye up and it wasn't a schooling? Aside from that knock down it was all Rigo.


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

Jay said:


> Can you run that by me again? And tell me every step you take (no police) to achieve whatever you're trying to achieve.


problem solved somehow, basically whenever i clicked quote it was giving me my old multiquote i did in a previous post like they were still selected


----------



## Jay (May 31, 2012)

Hook! said:


> because you were wrong?


I picked Rigo, caveated earlier with an (resigned) expectation of Donaire winning, because he normally does and I don't like him much. I did believe Rigo was the better fighter.


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Pabby said:


> People really think this was a "schooling"? I don't think Rigo showed nearly enough offense to warrant that claim to be honest. He won clearly enough though, shout outs Rigo. Shout outs Donaire.


He was definitely starting to put a beating on him in the 12th though, after he landed that left that swelled up Donaires eye badly. If it had been 15 he might have been knocked out:good


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

Jay said:


> I picked Rigo, caveated earlier with an (resigned) expectation of Donaire winning, because he normally does and I don't like him much. I did believe Rigo was the better fighter.


:rofl


----------



## Teeto (May 31, 2012)

I'm glad that a style like that has just won a man a big fight against an aggressive puncher who was coming forward all night and the media people are loving it and praising him for his footwork.

Too many times in thinking a dude who a fight on the Backfoot but all I see is everyone slating him saying he ran away or some madness.

So I'm happy about tonight.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Teeto said:


> Yeah I agree.
> 
> Big Rigo fan here though, love that style, not a big combination puncher though is he





JamieC said:


> he didnt have to, winning at a pedestrian pace dropping one round is a schooling, he did enough every round without breaking a sweat


It depends on your perception I suppose. To me in order to "school" someone, you need to really outclass the other dude in almost every aspect of the game. Rigondeaux didn't exactly do that for me, it was a tremendous defensive performance but by that logic there's been a tonne of "schoolings" over the years. Being realistic there wasn't really _that_ much between them in an offensive sense.

Just my outlook, of course.


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Still can't see it as a schooling. Rigo obviously outboxed Donaire (he won on my card too). But most of those rounds were mighty close for me


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

p4p lists finna be switched up a lot.


----------



## Jay (May 31, 2012)

@Vano-irons @Pabby

Do you consider the Hopkins/Pavlik fight a schooling?


----------



## doug.ie (Jun 3, 2012)

Jay said:


> @Vano-irons @Pabby
> 
> Do you consider the Hopkins/Pavlik fight a schooling?


i do


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Jay said:


> @Vano-irons @Pabby
> 
> Do you consider the Hopkins/Pavlik fight a schooling?


That was much more of a schooling than this though.

Even though they both were IMO.


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Jay said:


> @Vano-irons @Pabby
> 
> Do you consider the Hopkins/Pavlik fight a schooling?


Absolutely. Same as Calzaghe / Lacy. This wasnt in the same league


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

B-Hop/Pavlik was like an A-level schooling of boxing. This was like a SAT test or whatever's taken before GCSEs nowadays.


----------



## kingkodi (Jun 20, 2012)

Donaire fought Rigos fight. Schooling or not it was a master class by Rigo.


----------



## Jay (May 31, 2012)

Roe said:


> That was much more of a schooling than this though.
> 
> Even though they both were IMO.


Although it's not an exact same fight, I feel there are enough similarities - neither fight has great output, both victors used effective defense (in different ways), and looked boss in the 12th.

Granted, Bhop didn't get KD'd, but that doesn't help my argument so it's not really important.


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

I wish Colonel Bob would fuck off; almost ruined many recent fights for me with his commentary. 

As good as Rigo is, he needs to step up the output. It's like he is still fighting with an amateur scoring mentality at times. Other than that, great showing tonight.

Feel deflated by Donaire's performance, TBH.


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

dkos said:


> I wish Colonel Bob would fuck off; almost ruined many recent fights for me with his commentary.
> 
> As good as Rigo is, he needs to step up the output. It's like he is still fighting with an amateur scoring mentality at times. Other than that, great showing tonight.
> 
> Feel deflated by Donaire's performance, TBH.


:deal all of this


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Vano-irons said:


> :deal all of this


Wanting to give me my props now maybe?


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

And comparing Hopkins-Pavlik to tonight's fight is just dumb.


----------



## Jay (May 31, 2012)

dkos said:


> And comparing Hopkins-Pavlik to tonight's fight is just dumb.


no

There was a reasonable similarity in terms of low output, defensive work.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

@Lunny don't forget our bet.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

dkos said:


> And comparing Hopkins-Pavlik to tonight's fight is just dumb.


Not speaking sense about boxing? But that's so unlike Jay!

:hatton My sarcasm >>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Chacal said:


> Wanting to give me my props now maybe?


I've said I was wrong and that the right man won. What do you want me to do, bend over?


----------



## Teeto (May 31, 2012)

I agree with @Pabby tbg


----------



## Jay (May 31, 2012)

Teeto said:


> I agree with @Pabby tbg


Do you want me to include you on the meetup activities or not?


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

@Chacal don't forget that you've said a few times that you essentially thought Donaire was going to win, don't get too carried away man.:lol:


----------



## Teeto (May 31, 2012)

The reason I don't think it was a schooling isn't because of any predetermined definition of what a schooling is. It's just because I watched the fight and thought it wasn't a schooling. A schooling can be in many forms to me, so it's not like in going to say 'oh this isn't a schooling because he didn't drop the shoulder enough' or 'there wasn't enough combos for it to be a schooling', I've got no Rule set for a schooling to be classified. I just didn't see a schooling tonight, I thought some of the rounds I had Rigo winning were well contested.

Still though. Rigo is brilliant. Love him


----------



## Teeto (May 31, 2012)

Jay said:


> Do you want me to include you on the meetup activities or not?


:lol:


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Teeto said:


> I agree with @Pabby tbg


It's down to your own interpretation I 'spose, there's not any set definition on what a "schooling" really is after all. @JamieC and @Chacal are good posters and obviously they have their own perception of what it entails that they probably have more than solid reasoning for. Just wasn't a "schooling" in my eyes.

All love though, shout out everyone.

EDIT: Basically what you just posted is my outlook too.:good

(no swag-jack)


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

When it comes to predicting this fight, it was one of those where for me it was difficult to call because we didn't quite know how Rigondeaux would cope at elite level. You can fall into the trap one of two ways, you can overrate Donaire just because he has the pro-fight experience, or you can overrate Rigondeaux because he looked good prior to this fight.

Now we know that he was very good at it, add that into a slightly sub-par showing from Donaire anyway (all his "excuses" sounded legit to me personally) and you get the result of what we saw tonight.


----------



## Teeto (May 31, 2012)

Pabby said:


> It's down to your own interpretation I 'spose, there's not any set definition on what a "schooling" really is after all. @JamieC and @Chacal are good posters and obviously they have their own perception of what it entails that they probably have more than solid reasoning for. Just wasn't a "schooling" in my eyes.
> 
> All love though, shout out everyone.
> 
> ...


:deal
@Chacal has five shits in the time it takes me to stroke my balls before sitting on the shitter and getting in position. His opinion doesn't count.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Chacal said:


> What a machine. Check that padwork at 2:50. Fucking hell.


Also this btw. :deal


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Teeto said:


> :deal
> @Chacal has five shits in the time it takes me to stroke my balls before sitting on the shitter and getting in position. His opinion doesn't count.


:lol: Throwback insults.

Actually yeah, fuck Chacal. Replace him in my post with @Roe, Roe's cool. Shout out Roe.


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

Jay said:


> no
> 
> There was a reasonable similarity in terms of low output, defensive work.


You were using Hopkins-Pavlik as an example of a 'schooling' in terms of similarity to tonight's fight. On one hand, you have one of the most dominant world level performances in 20 years, and on the other hand you have the fight that just took place. Is it fuck comparable.


----------



## Teeto (May 31, 2012)

Fuck @Chacal

Shout out @Roe


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

"@filipinoflash: I just want to thank God for keeping me safe, my guardian angels for protecting me, my Team for standing behind me, and my fans for their support. I tried to give my all and push the fight but we'll be back. Ill come back and do better. For now, I congratulate Rigondeaux."


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

When someone is begging for props like chacal, it tells a story of how accustomed they are in getting it right


Clock broke etc.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Mr.Gilfoid said:


> When someone is begging for props like chacal, it tells a story of how accustomed they are in getting it right
> 
> Clock broke etc.


:lol: A blind squirrel occasionally finds a nut.

You know I <3 you really Chacal mah'man


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

JamieC said:


> uummmm.....this is awkward


:rofl I'm such a bellend.

Donaire to ktfo of rigo in the remach.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Chacal said:


> @Lunny don't forget our bet.


We have a bet? Legit question.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Jay said:


> I picked Rigo, caveated earlier with an (resigned) expectation of Donaire winning, because he normally does and I don't like him much. I did believe Rigo was the better fighter.


You picked Rigo by KO you whopper. Whatever was happening it wasnt gonna be that!


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Roe said:


> Donaire saying he fell into the trap of thinking he'd win and admits he didn't study Rigo enough. "I should have."


Ive not seen the fight yet but this is Donaire's big problem in fights. Hes too confident and often seems a bit in love with himself in the ring. @Pabby knows


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

@Teeto style multiple post combo


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

Pabby said:


> It's down to your own interpretation I 'spose, there's not any set definition on what a "schooling" really is after all. @JamieC and @Chacal are good posters and obviously they have their own perception of what it entails that they probably have more than solid reasoning for. Just wasn't a "schooling" in my eyes.
> 
> All love though, shout out everyone.
> 
> ...


for me, it's making the other guy fight your fight, and being completely calm, even if something's gone wrong (like a KD or losing a couple of rounds), as you know you may have lost a battle but you're winning the fight with ease. And obviously winning a lot of rounds helps

I see Toney-Jirov as a schooling, it may have been fairly closish on the cards, but there was only ever going to be one winner from the first round


----------



## kingkodi (Jun 20, 2012)

JamieC said:


> uummmm.....this is awkward


:lol:


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

Maybe im being harsh calling that a schooling, i dont call Froch-Ward or Haye-Wlad schoolings, for me it has to have an element of style involve, making it look like someone sparring a much more experienced fighter in the gym, effectively a counter punching/defensive lesson for me, which is a bit of bias i guess


----------



## kingkodi (Jun 20, 2012)

It was a special performance by Rigo. Donaire just couldn't cope with him. I was impressed by how well Rigo's chin stood up, the KD didn't seem to shake him much at all.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Now I feel like a fanny.


----------



## kingkodi (Jun 20, 2012)

dftaylor said:


> Now I feel like a fanny.


:lol: Respect :good:


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

dftaylor said:


> Now I feel like a fanny.


:lol: i wouldnt worry :good on paper a Donaire KO or wide win wasnt exactly unlikely


----------



## BUMPY (Jul 26, 2012)

dftaylor said:


> Now I feel like a fanny.


Morning dft :hey


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

Wouldn't call it a schooling either, just too many close rounds really. A clear victory over one of the best prime fighters in the world though, can't ask for much more than that really. Rigondeaux was tucking his head back all night which made it impossible for Donaire to land his left hook and couldn't throw his right without leaving himself open to a counter in the process. He should have really stepped on the gas after the knockdown in the 10th imo, don't think Rigo was that hurt by it but the momentum was really in his favor for the first time in the fight


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

dftaylor said:


> Now I feel like a fanny.


+1


----------



## BUMPY (Jul 26, 2012)

I knew that would happen, Rigo is just to composed and consistent, he always positions himself correctly and rarely makes a mistake for you to capitalize on. He is absolutely outstanding in every area except his punch output isn't great so to rule him out was just stupid frankly.

I love watching Rigondeaux fight he is just a wizard in the ring, his positioning, coordination and composure impressed me from day one and it doesn't matter if he's in there with Rico Ramos or Donaire he remains the same fighter.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Schooling, that was not.


----------



## BUMPY (Jul 26, 2012)

Who is saying that was a schooling?

Riggers did what he needed to do to win stuck to it and worked is socks off, nobody was schooled, the better man won simple as that.

It was a masterclass performance though.


----------



## Jim Bowen (Jun 2, 2012)

7/4 was a brilliant price!


----------



## BUMPY (Jul 26, 2012)

Some people on here believed in Donaire so much so they came across as rude/arrogant in voicing their opinions, sucks to be them, and feels good to be me as I put 50quid on riggers outright , afternoon of sunbathing for me :tim


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

Gutted about me fiver


----------



## scribbs (Dec 8, 2012)

Must admit I picked wrong, had Donaire by UD with some knockdowns along way. Interesting he's stating he struggled to make weight, Genuine or excuse?:think


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Likely true, plus the rumours of a bad camp. But it didn't have any real bearing on the fight. Donaire had a dreadful game plan that allowed Rigo to do what he does best. It was a close fight with a clear winner.


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

I also had the fight really close (114-113 Rigondeaux). Was not a schooling, but Rigo outboxed him for sure


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Rigondeaux is the god.


----------



## Wiirdo (May 31, 2012)

JamieC said:


> uummmm.....this is awkward


He took him to school. Not gonna try any excuses. Amazing fight by Rigo. Best domination of an elite fighter in years, other than Ward-Dawson.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Fair dues if that fits your description of what a "schooling" is, as I said there isn't really a set definition for what it is so I can't really argue with you, I just don't interpret it as being one. Rigondeaux was minimalist in terms of his offence, which I said I thought he had to be in order to win, but _because_ of that I don't think he landed enough himself to have that label attached to the fight. As a result I consider that kind of claim to be a bit hyperbolic. That's just me though, I'll keep reiterating that it's essentially down to whatever your perception is.

Personally I'd consider something like Ward-Froch to be much more of a schooling than this fight. EDIT: Obviously there's a tonne of better examples than Ward-Froch, I'm just mentioning it because it's already been posted about in this thread. I'm not taking any weird digs at Froch or something.:lol:


----------



## Wiirdo (May 31, 2012)

Pabby said:


> Fair dues if that fits your description of what a "schooling" is, as I said there isn't really a set definition for what it is so I can't really argue with you, I just don't interpret it as being one. Rigondeaux was minimalist in terms of his offence, which I said I thought he had to be in order to win, but _because_ of that I don't think he landed enough himself to have that label attached to the fight. As a result I consider that kind of claim to be a bit hyperbolic. That's just me though, I'll keep reiterating that it's essentially down to whatever your perception is.
> 
> Personally I'd consider something like Ward-Froch to be much more of a schooling than this fight.


k


----------



## Grant (Jun 6, 2012)

In no way was that remotely close to being a schooling.

A la Calzaghe/Lacy or Hop/Pavlik, a schooling is one sided to such an extent that you think the one guy would win hundred fights out of hundred against the oppo.

This isnt the case here.


----------



## Wiirdo (May 31, 2012)

Not a schooling, he just clearly lost every round before the KD then.:budden

To be honest, I'd like to see a rematch doe. That's the worst I've ever seen Nonito look, and I'm not sure it was all down to Rigo's gameplan.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Wiirdo said:


> he just clearly lost every round before the KD then.:budden


Disagree.

:kwonwut


----------



## Wiirdo (May 31, 2012)

Pabby said:


> Disagree.
> 
> :kwonwut


Which rounds did you think Nonito won? :aaron


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

How long will Rigo milk this win and avoid the man?:think


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

:rofl

Expect a thread in the coming week, @Mr.Gilfoid.:deal Donaire ran for long enough, Rigo shan't be doing the same.



Wiirdo said:


> Which rounds did you think Nonito won?


Both the 2nd and the 5th were arguably Donaire rounds, as well as about 2 others I can't remember, as well as the knockdown. In my opinion. There were rounds where Rigondeaux was excellent defensive but at the same time doing almost nothing in terms of actually landing. Without actually scoring yet I reckon I would've had it like 116-111 or something.


----------



## adamcanavan (Jun 5, 2012)

Outside of the KD I gave nonito one round and an even round out of pity


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

good win for rigondeaux. donaire had a chance in the late rounds, dropped him and then let him get back in control.a closer fight than tv had it, which is the usual these days. I think a rematch in a fight or two would be good...


----------



## scrappylinks (Jun 2, 2012)

Chavez Jr did better against Martinez than Nonito did against Rigongod.


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

Pabby said:


> :rofl
> 
> Expect a thread in the coming week, @Mr.Gilfoid.:deal Donaire ran for long enough, Rigo shan't be doing the same.


Looking forward to it:yep

And you'll be chuffed to know his show starts at 5 am next week which should be just as Alvarez v Trout has finished.
Once he gets the win next week, he'll be in pole position for Rigo. There isn't a lot of guys out there for him at all.

Bob Arum is on one hell of a streak. I don't think any of this recent fights have went as he has planned.:lol:


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Mr.Gilfoid said:


> Looking forward to it:yep
> 
> And you'll be chuffed to know his show starts at 5 am next week which should be just as Alvarez v Trout has finished.
> Once he gets the win next week, he'll be in pole position for Rigo. There isn't a lot of guys out there for him at all.
> ...


Sweet, Canelo-Trout is merely a warm-up for the _real_ main event.:deal

I keep forgetting just how viable an option he is for dudes like Rigo and Donaire right now(assuming either of them are to stay at 122). Put either in the ring with him and Uncle Bob will be having another inconvenient outcome, EASY.


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

I gave Donaire rounds 2, 3, 5 and 7, as well as the 10-8 in the 10th :conf


----------



## kingkodi (Jun 20, 2012)

Watching the HBO broadcast in HD now. So much better in HD - Boxnation need to hurry up and deliver!


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

12downfor10 said:


> I'll create a separatist Bangladesh nation if you don't pick nonito.





Markyboy86 said:


> You not get my message i sent last night? I went with Nonny KO, inside 6 imo. Soz.


Weak shit this is.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

12downfor10 said:


> I'll create a separatist Bangladesh nation if you don't pick nonito.





Lunny said:


> 1 month avatar bet.
> 
> I've got Donaire, Arran/chacal's got Rigo.
> 
> Sign the contract, @Chacal.





Chacal said:


> I _Arran ********_ agree to the terms of the one month avatar bet between the fight of Guillermo Rigondeaux and Nonito Donaire.





Lunny said:


>


 @Lunny


----------



## kingkodi (Jun 20, 2012)

Chacal said:


> Weak shit this is.


Some wrong-ass shit that :-(


----------



## EnglishWay (Sep 19, 2012)

Rigo as shut some asses up in here lol


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

I'd hate to be vano or dft. They must be vexed. I know I fucked up teh hatton-senchenko one but I really didn't care that much about it. These guys though, they were CERTAIN that donaire would dominate and ko rigo. How wrong they were.


----------



## 084 (Jun 5, 2012)

EnglishWay said:


> Rigo as shut some asses up in here lol


was it you that dftaylor was having a massive go at


----------



## EnglishWay (Sep 19, 2012)

i backed Donaire but like i said in here before the fight, i didnt agree with the guys acting like Rigo didn't stand a chance, it's like they thought Rigo was some kind of average boxer..


----------



## EnglishWay (Sep 19, 2012)

LP said:


> was it you that dftaylor was having a massive go at


well he expressed his opinion on me, i said it would be a close fight but he was sure donaire would win easy lol


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Chacal said:


> @Lunny


Oh yeah.

Avatar me.


----------



## 084 (Jun 5, 2012)

EnglishWay said:


> well he expressed his opinion on me, i said it would be a close fight but he was sure donaire would win easy lol


haha he does come across as an arrogant prick although im sure he doesnt mean to


----------



## NoMas (Jun 7, 2012)

we recorded the fight, just watched it now... tbh i couldnt call it, thought rigo done enough, but thought the knock down might of won it... the fact that rigo spoiled a little bit and was alot more technical, i thought the americans who boo and prefer blood and guts might of given donaire the decision...

the undercard was schitt though wasnt it, and the venue was terrible for boxing...

dont think there will be a 2nd fight...


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

NoMas said:


> we recorded the fight, just watched it now... tbh i couldnt call it, thought rigo done enough, but thought the knock down might of won it... the fact that rigo spoiled a little bit and was alot more technical, i thought the americans who boo and prefer blood and guts might of given donaire the decision...
> 
> the undercard was schitt though wasnt it, and the venue was terrible for boxing...
> 
> dont think there will be a 2nd fight...


What are you on about?


----------



## NoMas (Jun 7, 2012)

i was gonna put £20 on rigo, but ran outta money on bet365 lol


----------



## NoMas (Jun 7, 2012)

Chacal said:


> What are you on about?


the rigo/donaire fight... what dont you understand or agree with???


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

NoMas said:


> the rigo/donaire fight... what dont you understand or agree with???


Seems to me as if you thought it was a close fight?


----------



## NoMas (Jun 7, 2012)

Chacal said:


> Seems to me as if you thought it was a close fight?


yeah, i thought i rigo won by couple rounds, the knock down for me made it close imo... but being that americans tend to like aggressive fighters and often boo if fighters arnt shooting from the hip i thought they might give donaire the nod for the close rounds...


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

NoMas said:


> yeah, i thought i rigo won by couple rounds, the knock down for me made it close imo... but being that americans tend to like aggressive fighters and often boo if fighters arnt shooting from the hip i thought they might give donaire the nod for the close rounds...


Donaire could have gotten rounds 2, 5 and 10 with the kd. Even then, i thought rigo won round 2, not much happened in round 5 so either guy could get it and round 10 was so controlled by rigo it could have been a 10-9 donaire even with the knock down.


----------



## BUMPY (Jul 26, 2012)

Chacal said:


> I'd hate to be vano or dft. They must be vexed. I know I fucked up teh hatton-senchenko one but I really didn't care that much about it. These guys though, they were CERTAIN that donaire would dominate and ko rigo. How wrong they were.


:deal I'd feel like an eternal penis if I was either of them.


----------



## NoMas (Jun 7, 2012)

Chacal said:


> Donaire could have gotten rounds 2, 5 and 10 with the kd. Even then, i thought rigo won round 2, not much happened in round 5 so either guy could get it and round 10 was so controlled by rigo it could have been a 10-9 donaire even with the knock down.


i didnt keep a score card, just watched the fight as it went, the colonel might of swayed me abit, like bunce said he was pro donaire, but i tended to think that rigo won by about 2rounds or so in the end, which included the knocked down, obviously would of been wider had he not been knocked down... but like i was saying, i find casual americans dont appreciate technical fighting as much as europeans, i enjoy it, but alot of the crowd didnt, so thought they might of influenced the judges...


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

BUMPY KNUCKLES said:


> :deal I'd feel like an eternal penis if I was either of them.


Lolz wouldnt want to be them right now...


----------



## BUMPY (Jul 26, 2012)

Lunny said:


> Lolz wouldnt want to be them right now...


They're both in hiding till the storm blows over!


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

BUMPY KNUCKLES said:


> They're both in hiding till the storm blows over!


Lunny was almost as bad.


----------



## Teeto (May 31, 2012)

I didn't see the first 4 rounds but I had it to Rigo by 1 point without them, can someone link me to the fight so I can see the first 4 rounds and score the fight up completely?


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Teeto said:


> I didn't see the first 4 rounds but I had it to Rigo by 1 point without them, can someone link me to the fight so I can see the first 4 rounds and score the fight up completely?


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

BUMPY KNUCKLES said:


> :deal I'd feel like an eternal penis if I was either of them.


And if Donaire had stopped Rigo then you'd look equally fucking clueless. It's just how it falls. I'm not breaking my heart over it. I'm disappointed in how Donaire fought and impressed with what Rigo did. I don't mind being proved wrong. I wouldn't have been pulling up anyone's quotes trying to make out like I'd actually won anything.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

BUMPY KNUCKLES said:


> They're both in hiding till the storm blows over!


I cam on first thing this morning when I got up. I've picked fights wrong before. I'll do it again.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

dftaylor said:


> So very little, then?


It's your sly digs like this that make it hilarious.


----------



## Teeto (May 31, 2012)

thanks lad


----------



## BUMPY (Jul 26, 2012)

dftaylor said:


> And if Donaire had stopped Rigo then you'd look equally fucking clueless. It's just how it falls. I'm not breaking my heart over it. I'm disappointed in how Donaire fought and impressed with what Rigo did. I don't mind being proved wrong. I wouldn't have been pulling up anyone's quotes trying to make out like I'd actually won anything.


S'all love!


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Chacal said:


> It's your sly digs like this that make it hilarious.


As if that wasn't tongue in cheek...


----------



## Teeto (May 31, 2012)

ok my final card is Rigo by 5 points


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Teeto said:


> ok my final card is Rigo by 5 points


What rounds did you give donaire?


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Chacal said:


> I'd hate to be vano or dft. They must be vexed. I know I fucked up teh hatton-senchenko one but I really didn't care that much about it. These guys though, they were CERTAIN that donaire would dominate and ko rigo. How wrong they were.


But.....you were CERTAIN about Hatton beating Senchenko, and were hilariously(not meant in a bad way, I honestly enjoyed it) dismissive of those going for Senchenko. To be honest I don't think DFT or Vano care massively about this either so the scenarios are, like, really similar.

You're just looking to gloat wherever you can.:shitstir


----------



## Teeto (May 31, 2012)

Chacal said:


> What rounds did you give donaire?


I can't remember now lad, I watched them rounds last night. I watched from round 5 onwards last night and had Rigo up by 1 at the end of it, and I just watched the first 4 now when you linked me and gave them all to Rigo, so that makes it Rigo by 5 points.

I do remember last night I gave the first 3 rounds, which were 5,6,7 (because I started at round 5) to Rigo and then I gave the next to Donaire, so that's round 8 to Donaire, I also gave him a 2 point round in the one he dropped Rigo in, whichever round that was, was it round 10?


----------



## Macca L20 (Jun 3, 2012)

116-113 Rigondeaux. Surely everybody had round 7 10-10 nothing happened at all.


----------



## Wickio (Jun 3, 2012)

Pabby said:


> Personally I'd consider something like Ward-Froch to be much more of a schooling than this fight. EDIT: Obviously there's a tonne of better examples than Ward-Froch, I'm just mentioning it because it's already been posted about in this thread. I'm not taking any weird digs at Froch or something.:lol:


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

heh


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

@Chacal parading around like he picked Rigo to win, he picked Donaire and the extent of him backing Rigo was that he quite likes him as a fighter. atsch


----------



## kingkodi (Jun 20, 2012)

Bryn said:


> @Chacal parading around like he picked Rigo to win, he picked Donaire and the extent of him backing Rigo was that he quite likes him as a fighter. atsch


 @Chacal bet a chunk of vCash on him :conf


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Bryn said:


> @Chacal parading around like he picked Rigo to win, he picked Donaire and the extent of him backing Rigo was that he quite likes him as a fighter. atsch


Not even remotely true. I had vcash on rigo, I voted rigo ud on the poll, I said to everybody my prediction was rigo ud. I was amazed he beat your boy with such ease though. He's even better than I thought. Solid chin on him also.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Bryn said:


> @Chacal parading around like he picked Rigo to win, he picked Donaire and the extent of him backing Rigo was that he quite likes him as a fighter. atsch





Chacal said:


> Not even remotely true.


:think



Chacal said:


> This is probably 60/40 in favour of Donaire for me.


:sheeeit


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)




----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Pabby said:


> :think
> 
> :sheeeit


As in donaire has more ways to win. I still thought Rigo would pull it off and win the decision, as I said several times.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Pabby said:


> :think
> 
> :sheeeit


:rofl crazy ownage.

Arran seems the most butthu ft after this fight even though his man won. Evts all over the shop.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

I'm going out now but I'm finna be back later, really pissed, to gloat about this massive EVT win.

Shout out to everybody who has witnessed.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Don't be silly.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

The notion of me being silly is not even "_remotely true_".

Bye.

Shout out Lunny, Sxane, Bryn, and my dude Tiger Woods.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Chacal said:


> Don't be silly.


You actually got dominated worse than Donaire did...


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

:lol: this is nothing! I spent months (and I mean months) hounding Billy Nelson over a possible Burns / Mitchell fight, and spent hundreds of pounds flying to Scotland to watch Kev get sparked in 4 with 9,000 Scots wanting to kick my head in. This is water off a duck's back. 

At the end of the day, boxing is likely the most unpredictable sport in the world. its why we love it so much. Yeah, I thought Donaire would spark Rigo, as a lot of people did. I didn't think Rigo could keep that level of concentration for 12 rounds and thought he'd get desperate


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

:lol: @Pabby


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Some of the gloating is quite funny. But you've got idiots like Rob Palmer making out I didn't want to face the music because I hadn't been on esb. 

II thought this was banter, but some people seem to take it seriously.


----------



## kingkodi (Jun 20, 2012)

dftaylor said:


> Some of the gloating is quite funny. But you've got idiots like Rob Palmer making out I didn't want to face the music because I hadn't been on esb.
> 
> II thought this was banter, but some people seem to take it seriously.


Perhaps you haven't mastered the art of banter? :hey


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

dftaylor said:


> You actually got dominated worse than Donaire did...


:lol:



Vano-irons said:


> :lol: this is nothing! I spent months (and I mean months) hounding Billy Nelson over a possible Burns / Mitchell fight, and spent hundreds of pounds flying to Scotland to watch Kev get sparked in 4 with 9,000 Scots wanting to kick my head in. This is water off a duck's back.
> 
> At the end of the day, boxing is likely the most unpredictable sport in the world. its why we love it so much. Yeah, I thought Donaire would spark Rigo, as a lot of people did. I didn't think Rigo could keep that level of concentration for 12 rounds and thought he'd get desperate


Keeeeeevin Mitchell! You're a wanker! You're a wanker!


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

kingcobra said:


> Perhaps you haven't mastered the art of banter? :hey


Or maybe some people are just taking this internet thing too seriously. I'm on incident calls with my work now, because of what's happened in Boston. Puts some people crying that I used harsh words in perspective, doesn't it?


----------



## kingkodi (Jun 20, 2012)

Everything's relative.


----------



## Wiirdo (May 31, 2012)

Pabby said:


> :think
> 
> :sheeeit


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Yo dude I'm soz if I hurt you here bruh. This is like BANTER(CRAZY MAD BANTER) gone wrong 'cause I've like really EVT'd your life hurr. I can like ban you or something if you need time off loike. 

Soz again.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Boxing definitely isn't the most unpredictable sport in the world. That's for sure.

But, there are still many upsets and surprises and this was just one of them. Nobody can call every fight right, if they did they'd all make a shitload of money every week from betting.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Roe said:


> Boxing definitely isn't the most unpredictable sport in the world. That's for sure.
> 
> But, there are still many upsets and surprises and this was just one of them. Nobody can call every fight right, if they did they'd all make a shitload of money every week from betting.


I'm generally decent at picking fights, but everyone gets blind spots, or a fighter lands a concussive shot, or someone gets cut. It's the nature of the sport. This fight was a big blind spot for me, I just couldn't see past Donaire's recent fights and Rigo's shaky ones.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

It was a difficult fight to call. Rigo was really inexperienced compared to Donaire so it was easy to make the mistake of underestimating him.


----------



## Miguel2010 (Jun 5, 2012)

Hey boys...I'm writing over at Ringnews24 now.... The site getting updated and all the old articles are being transfered over etc, so no link. 
When the link is active again, I will post in here, but this was my article on the morning of April the 13th ...Predictable. 


Donaire vs Rigondeaux Tonight's the night!‏
*The day has finally arrived at our feet, the anticipation has surpassed boiling point. This epic unification super bantamweight clash with **Nonito Donaire and Guillermo Rigondeaux is one hell of a contest. Its not often in boxing nowadays that you get two fighters at the absolute peak of their powers meeting head on.

The fight fans want to see many a great match up get put together by promoters, that for whatever reason struggle to get made. Whether or not the fighters are under the same promoter or certain promoters and fighters refuse to work with each other is childish and is a knock on the sport as a whole. We want the big fights, the best fighting the best in their prime, not when one is on the down slope and the other is still riding high. That is a no contest before the fight starts.

With Donaire (WBO) and Rigondeaux (WBA) both under the Bob Arum/Top Rank banner this fight may have been easier to make than lets say if Donaire was under a rival promoter. Credit to Arum on this occasion for getting these two pugilists in the ring at the right time. Hopefully this can have a knock on effect throughout the whole of the sport to get boxing back up where it truly belongs. Casual fans lose even more respect for boxing when the big fights don't get made, which is very sad, but you can understand why.

Back to the fight in hand. This is a mouth watering trade off, two fighters that have not lost for a incredible twelve years (Donaire) and a similar length of time and nearly as impressive ten years for (Rigondeaux) is a outstanding achievement from both men. Clearly both combatants are highly talented and their will to win is unquestionable.

Nonito "The Filipino Flash" Donaire, 31-1 (KO20) comes into the bout as many peoples clear favourite. He has been a world champion longer than his counterpart Rigondeaux, has been a professional fighter. Donaire felt leading up to this fight being made that the Cuban did not deserve a shot at the time. There has been much public demand for the fight to happen, and it seems Nonito Donaire bowed to the pressure.

"The Filipino Flash" is a great fighter, very talented in all departments. His trademark has now become his knockout power shots. Such a fierce hook that Donaire is in possession of, when it connects, the opponent is left reeling on the canvas with no bearings of where he is, never mind beating the count. Donaire can be a shrewd counter puncher and also trouble any fighter that is opposite him at any given moment with his power. Currently ranked as high as fifth position on the P4P charts. A fantastic accomplishment.

Guillermo "El Chacal" Rigondeaux 11-0 (KO8) is a relative novice in terms of the pro game. Eleven fights is all the Cuban ring wizard has under his wing. He did however, win a WBA world title in his eights fight with Rico Ramos. The Cuban was clearly fast tracked due to his late involvement into the professional ranks. In 2009 Rigondeaux defected from his home of Cuba to the United States of America. There are no professional sports-persons allowed in Cuba, this was what forced "El Chacal" to head for pastures new. He left behind his family, not knowing when he would see them again, as he went in pursuit of his dream of becoming a world champion.

A decorated amateur career culminating in two Olympic gold medals, two world amateur championship gold medals, Pan Am games medals and a whole host of other credits. Some say Guillermo Rigondeaux is the greatest amateur of all time. A slippery very clever counter puncher with great defensive skills, superb offensive talent, speed of foot and mind, unbelievable balance and a pretty solid bit of power with his highly accurate shots. Rigondeaux has recently knocked opponents out with his trademark body shot.

I feel this fight early doors will be a bit of a chess match with so much at stake for both men, it may well be a cagey opening. Unless of course one of the fighters comes out from the get go and goes on the offensive, which I feel is unlikely due to both being counter punchers. It will likely be a feeling out process the first three or four rounds. If someone can take charge in those rounds and take a lead on the cards, this is where the fight could well really get going.

Rigondeaux for me is a lot harder to hit than Donaire, and with Nonito's power the Cuban will be wary of this and thus make him even harder to hit. Rigondeaux was rocked by Robert Marroquin recently, but he held on and did not panic, then proceeded to win the fight clearly on the cards. Rigondeaux will certainly not want to be getting his chin checked by the fearsome punching power of Donaire.

Donaire has a fine array of skills which can trouble any fighter. In his fight against Jeffrey Mathebula he was alarmingly easy to hit. Someone with Rigondeaux's reflexes and speed, I feel will be too quick for Donaire to get out of the way of for the full twelve rounds.

I predict that Rigondeaux will win via a UD on the scorecards. From what I have seen I just cant see any way that Donaire can out box Rigondeaux. I honestly believe that Donaire's best and only real chance of winning is via a KO. If he can catch up with the Cuban he has a very good chance of winning by KO. He has to land flush on Rigondeaux first of course.

I am counting the minutes slowly dragging by for this one to start. We wait with baited breath for the first bell to ring.

A great fight for boxing fans and the sport on the whole.

Best of luck to both men putting it all on the line. 
Boxing is the true winner.
*


----------



## Miguel2010 (Jun 5, 2012)

No credit for picking this boys? Awwwwwwa!


----------



## Miguel2010 (Jun 5, 2012)

Lunny said:


> This notice is gonna be lolz





dftaylor said:


> Nonito's faced elite opposition before in every style imaginable. No one takes the piss out of him, especially not a skinny, chinny little cuban.





Lunny said:


> Donaire ko alll the way.


Say what lads........Say WHAT? :lol::lol::lol: atsch


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Miguel2010 said:


> Say what lads........Say WHAT? :lol::lol::lol: atsch


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Miguel2010 said:


> Say what lads........Say WHAT? :lol::lol::lol: atsch


Hahahaha this took so long to catch up with me!

I jynxed that fight so bad.


----------



## Miguel2010 (Jun 5, 2012)

Hmmmmmm.


----------



## Miguel2010 (Jun 5, 2012)

Lunny said:


> Hahahaha this took so long to catch up with me!
> 
> I jynxed that fight so bad.


Hahaha! Indeed bud!


----------



## The Sweet Science (Jun 5, 2013)

War Rigondeaux!!!


----------

